# Strg + V



## chopi (5. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich ist das Spiel nicht zu anspruchslos für die Mods...
Jeder postet sofort das,was er grad im Zwischenspeicher hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit ner kleinen Erklärung,wenn man will)

4975994 

Is ne Nummer für nen Chatclienten ._.
So,hoffentlich habt ihr nicht so normale Dinge drin *g*
Möge die Schlacht beginnen...oder auch nicht.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

TerrorAndRayBombTheMusicIndustry

öhm nein ich erkläre nich was das is^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.sinn-frei.com/media/2009/9795_020.jpg

:>


----------



## Haxxler (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwY3pB_KYtE


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN8R1n1uX34

MUHAHAHA ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2009)

[Osterzone] ich glaube,ich werde diesen text hier kopieren,damit ich ihn in das spiel posten kann.

Klingt logisch o.0


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> [Osterzone] ich glaube,ich werde diesen text hier kopieren,damit ich ihn in das spiel posten kann.
> 
> Klingt logisch o.0



In Zukunft bitte nur noch Sachen, die man *zufällig* noch im Speicher hat, damit der Thread zumindest noch ein bißchen Sinn hat. Danke!


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2009)

Natürlich,ich und Lillyan haben uns ausgedacht,wir machen ganz am Anfang ein negatives Beispiel,damit es auch jeder dumme versteht. Und nun noch viel Spaß beim posten *g*


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2009)

And the car is off the road
but i never had a car
And I pay more for my food
'cause supermarkets too far.

Beim Spiel, nach dem Song suchen, Text kopiert, Google eingefügt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Natürlich,ich und Lillyan haben uns ausgedacht,wir machen ganz am Anfang ein negatives Beispiel,damit es auch jeder dumme versteht. Und nun noch viel Spaß beim posten *g*


Sehr überzeugend

<Melissa> Was in der Welt hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht, als ich Mutter wurde? <JohnFlux> Melissa: "oh gott, JA JA JA!" ? 
Joa n wenig den wow chat mit zugespammt^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

*Ich weiß, das Spiel ist toll: Hier gilt trotzdem und vor allem die Netiquette!!!! Achtet vor allem darauf, keine Login-Daten o.ä. zu posten.*


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Ich weiß, das Spiel ist toll: Hier gilt trotzdem und vor allem die Netiquette!!!! Achtet vor allem darauf, keine Login-Daten o.ä. zu posten.*


Hattest du das so im Zwischenspeicher? xD


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Ich weiß, das Spiel ist toll: Hier gilt trotzdem und vor allem die Netiquette!!!! Achtet vor allem darauf, keine Login-Daten o.ä. zu posten.*


icq nummern o.ä. von andren leuten wär auch nich so toll...

btt:
-- border panel
Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom1", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 0, 412.8, 24.5, {r=0, g=0, b=0, a=1}, {{"BOTTOM", UIParent, "BOTTOM", 0, 0 }})
Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom2", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 1, 406.8, 22, {r=color.r, g=color.g, b=color.b, a=1}, {{"BOTTOM", UIParent, "BOTTOM", 0, 0 }})
Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom3", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 2, 404, 20, {r=0, g=0, b=0, a=1}, {{"BOTTOM", UIParent, "BOTTOM", 0, 0 }})

Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom1", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 0, 397.5, 24.5, {r=0, g=0, b=0, a=1}, {{"BOTTOMRIGHT", UIParent, "BOTTOMRIGHT", 0, 0 }})
Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom2", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 1, 394.8, 22, {r=color.r, g=color.g, b=color.b, a=1}, {{"BOTTOMRIGHT", UIParent, "BOTTOMRIGHT", 0, 0 }})
Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom3", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 2, 392, 20, {r=0, g=0, b=0, a=1}, {{"BOTTOMRIGHT", UIParent, "BOTTOMRIGHT", 0, 0 }})

Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom1", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 0, 397.5, 24.5, {r=0, g=0, b=0, a=1}, {{"BOTTOMLEFT", UIParent, "BOTTOMLEFT", 0, 0 }})
Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom2", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 1, 394.8, 22, {r=color.r, g=color.g, b=color.b, a=1}, {{"BOTTOMLEFT", UIParent, "BOTTOMLEFT", 0, 0 }})
Panels:CreatePanel("Bottom3", "UIParent", "BACKGROUND", 2, 392, 20, {r=0, g=0, b=0, a=1}, {{"BOTTOMLEFT", UIParent, "BOTTOMLEFT", 0, 0 }})

ich muss mir das noch mal wo anders abspeichern^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

„Seelendieb“: Hat nun eine Chance, einen Seelenstein zu erstellen, auch wenn das Ziel nicht stirbt.

patch 3.1 änderung nem freund geschickt... weil das ist ja schon logisch, dass man einem lebenden ziel die seele rauszieht und das ziel lebt/kämpft einfach so weiter^^


----------



## Biggus (5. Februar 2009)

346


meine (viel zu wenigen) dkp -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.tursa.franken.de/pics/jam_rammsteinamerika.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...gerade für den "Was hört ihr"-Thread benutzt.


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.german-bash.org/240477

vorhin im Irc gepostet^^


----------



## neo1986 (5. Februar 2009)

axch &#8206;(18:48):
schon wieder ? 
axch &#8206;(18:49):
xD
KARU  &#8206;(18:49):
büdde
axch &#8206;(18:50):
jo dürft eigtl klappe.. kannste net en anderen fragen ?
KARU  &#8206;(19:09):
nee sonst ist nimand dafür schlau genug
axch &#8206;(19:09):
schick nochmal link

Ein kleines ICQ gespräch wollte eigentlich nur ein link neu posten habe aber irgentwie das gesammte gespräch makiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lILXUjM6ppE

hab das vid grad nem kumpel geschickt


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

It's expensive being poor because everything costs more, knocking on a closing door, it's expensive being poor, someone throw me down some crumbs I will eat them off the floor, it's expensive being poor but I look good when I get desperate.

And the box is on the fritz, it's a black and white, or was, I tried taking it to bits now the picture's just a grey fuzz.

auch für den von Sora genannten thread, wir machen jetzt sozusagen Threadübergreifendes rätselraten^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

91.194.85.102:
ähm mehr poste ich net :x


----------



## Error2000 (5. Februar 2009)

int main()
{
int i, wert, lnge;
i=0;
wert=0;
char string1[100];
scanf("%s", &string1);
lnge=strlen(string1);

for(i=0; i<=lnge; i++)
{ if(string1_=='M')wert=wert+1000;
if(string1=='D')wert=wert+500;
if(string1=='C')wert=wert+100;
if(string1=='L')wert=wert+50;
if(string1=='X')wert=wert+10;
if(string1=='V')wert=wert+5;
if(string1=='I')wert=wert+1;
if(string1=='I'&&string1[i+1]=='X')wert=wert-2;
if(string1=='I'&&string1[i+1]=='V')wert=wert-2;
if(string1=='X'&&string1[i+1]=='C')wert=wert-20;
if(string1=='X'&&string1[i+1]=='L')wert=wert-20;
if(string1=='C'&&string1[i+1]=='D')wert=wert-200;
if(string1=='C'&&string1[i+1]=='M')wert=wert-200;

}

printf("%d", wert);
}


________________________________

Musste gerade für nen Kumpel ein kleines C-Programm schreiben bei dem man römische Zahlen in dezimal Zahlen umrechnenn kann, und ihm das per Skype schicken._


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Februar 2009)

06.02.2009 


Ist aus der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mus sich hin und wieder Mails kopieren, und in einer Datenbank ablegen. (natürlich mit kommentar). Dieser Kommentar kommt in eine Tabelle, und da ich nicht 3 mal da sselbe Tippen will, kopiere ich die sachen der reihe nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lillyan (6. Februar 2009)

Mähen Äbte Heu?
Äbte mähen nie Heu, Äbte beten.

_______________
Grad geschickt bekommen und für wen kopiert. Wenn man die Frage jemandem stellt versteht sie so gut wie keiner... sehr lustig :>


----------



## dragon1 (6. Februar 2009)

Verbrauchbare Munition wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt. Pfeile und Kugeln lassen sich nicht länger stapeln und werden nicht mehr verbraucht. Boni für das Dinstanz-Angriffstempo, welche Munitionsbeutel und Köcher gegeben haben, werden anderweitig vergeben. 




wollte dem gildenhunter die neuigkeit ueberbringen^^


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de

ähm ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für die ganzen leute die wiedermal nicht aufn realmstatus nachgesehen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQMG1lebHQc

wtf


----------



## Topperharly (6. Februar 2009)

upside down face

hab family guy auf englisch gehscuat und wollte wissen was damit gemeint war, hab bei google gesucht und dann bei leo.de^^ also von google kopiert und dann bei leo aber nix gefunden was sinn gemacht hätte^^


----------



## Night falls (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich grade in den "Welcher Film bin ich"-Thread gepostet hab D:


----------



## Gamerhenne (6. Februar 2009)

4-Punkt-Leibchen inkl. kompl. Montagesatz


ich arbeite in der Rehatechnik und das ist eine Position aus einem Kostenvoranschlag für einen Rollstuhl ;oD


----------



## Yoranox (6. Februar 2009)

|---------------------------------|
|---------------------------------|
|-9--------7---6---5-------------|
|-9--------7---6---5-------------|
|-7--------5---4---3-------------|
|-0-------------------------------|

*4*Play Four Times*4*
|---------------------------------------------------------------------|
|---------------------------------------------------------------------|
|--------------------7---6---5---------------------------------------|
|--------------------7---6---5---------------------------------------|
|-----7-----6-------5---4---3---------------------------------------|
|-0-0---0-0---0-0--------------0-0-7-0-0-6-0-0-5-0-4-0-3-0-2--|

*2*Play Two Times*2*
|----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|----------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-----2-----3-----4-----3------2-2-----2-----3--------5\4---5\4---5\4---|
|-0-1---0-1---0-1---0-1---0-1-----0-1---0-1---0-0--3\2-0-3\2-0-3\2--|

|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|--------------------------------------------------------------------4-------------|
|--------------------------------------------------------------------4-------------|
|-----2-----3-----4-------3-----2-2-----2-----3-----4-----3------2-------------|
|-0-1---0-1---0-1---0-1---0-1-----0-1---0-1---0-1---0-1---0-1---------------|




GitarrenTabs:für die nicht gitarristen: das sind sowas wie die "noten" damit man weiß wie mans spielen muss
Vielleicht erkennt den song ja jemand von euch ist sehr bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht wundern wenn man Tabs copie&paste macht verrutschen einige zeilen was zu unordnung führt daher denk ich das man kaum rauskriegt was es sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw ich mag das spiel weil ich immer vergesse was ich auch copie&paste hab und mich selber damit überrasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Februar 2009)

02.01.2009 - broken

grad mein last.fm profil aktualisiert und das da als grundlage genommen.


----------



## Goebi (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.jowa-bags.de/?gclid=CJCYipyyx5gCFZCD3godCi2V0w

Suche eine Laptop-Tasche und habe wen gefragt was er von dennen hält^^


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI9efJOMrU

hm gehört glaub in den was seht und hört ihr gerade fred...


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Februar 2009)

Doch selbst weiß man eigentlich immer noch nicht worum es geht.

Der folgende Artikel soll diese Bildungslücke schließen und eine Einführung in die zapatistische Bewegung im Südosten Mexikos geben.

-----------

hab grad n comment zu nem artikel auf indymedia linksunten geschrieben und den satz des autors als aufhänger benutzt.


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

Denn: 'Death Proof' ist eigentlich ein Frauenfilm.

muhar made my year. Wer den Film nicht kennt, ist einer von Tarantinos besseren Filmen, es sind alle genial, aber der ist doch top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEVyC8FByng


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Februar 2009)

01424376

kA warum ich das im speicher hab^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Haxxler (6. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Wer den Film nicht kennt, ist einer von Tarantinos besseren Filmen, es sind alle genial, aber der ist doch top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich finde eher das Death Proof einer der schlechtesten Filme von Tarantino ist. Aber neben so einem Film wie Planet Terror von Rodriguez muss der Film ja auch abstinken ^^


B2T: Hab grad nix in der Zwischenablage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (6. Februar 2009)

* Kommunikations-IT befasst sich mit dem Einsatz der Telekommunikation.
    * Unterhaltungs-IT ist mit Spielgeräten und Multimedia-Anwendungen befasst.
    * Business-IT beinhaltet die IT von Handel, Börse, Versicherungen, Banken und Steuerwesen.
    * Industrielle IT ist befasst mit der Vernetzung der Maschinen in Herstellungs- und Produktionsprozessen innerhalb eines Werkes, zunehmend aber auch über die Werk- und Firmengrenzen hinweg (Supply Chain). Neuerdings wird die Industrielle IT direkt an die Geschäftsprozesse angebunden. So entstehen etwa Schnittstellen zwischen den Bussystemen, die die Maschinen steuern, und den Ressourcen-Planungs-Systemen (ERP-Software).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wollte ich wem zeigen, was IT ist....


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Februar 2009)

burnout paradies the ultimate Box erreicht den lizenzserver nicht

Ich such auf Google nach einer Problemlösung dafür, das spiel ist mörderisch geil, nur will es ums verrecken den Lizenzserver nicht finden, dreckiger Kopierschutz :/


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.schaepp.de/gesetz/

hat mir n freund geschickt^^


----------



## chopi (6. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ich will klöten bewerten \o.O/



_____________
Da wollte ich mich wohl selbst zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Februar 2009)

> Nur 18,8 Prozent nutzen Vista
> 
> Über 70 Prozent der deutschen Nutzer setzen auf Windows XP



Da hab ich heut Mittag nem Kollegen ne News geschickt xD


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

video.buffed.de


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

3490
irgend so nen email bestätigungscode  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR1KLZb33QM...feature=related ...was war das nochmal?^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2009)

knochenfabrikant

kA warum, war glaub ein Passwort.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

> # Create the LOD info
> if (not App.g_kLODModelManager.Contains(pStats["Name"])):
> # Params are: File Name, PickLeafSize, SwitchOut Distance,
> # Surface Damage Res, Internal Damage Res, Burn Value, Hole Value,
> ...



War grad dabei Star Trek Bridge Commander bzw. ein Schiff ein wenig umzumoddeln...


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

scarlett johansson


ich schreib den namen immer falsch also hab ich ihn mir kopiert ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
... if you lose against a Mortal Strike Warrior...

hab ich im nachtschwärmer gefunden und fands toll ;D
( die Blizz buffs und nerfs werden immer willkürlicher )


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2009)

[center ][img ]xxxx[/ img][/ center]

hab grad den Text für den GFX Battle 4 Thread geschrieben und mir deswegen die BB Codes immer kopiert^^


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|_|_|

->o 


am 4 gewinnt spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_S%C3%A1nchez

hmm....fragt nicht...


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_S%C3%A1nchez
> 
> hmm....fragt nicht...



Wieso habe ich diesen link nur angeklickt???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja man lernt nie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




I found myself in some kind of Hell!
But I did not believe in him,
heaven and hell,
world in opposites, kind of reality.

And I gained control of myself,
and I decided to press on.

And as I walked along,
the supposed golden path,
I was trembling with fear,
oh the lions and wizards yet to come.
I seen in the distance,
silver mountains rising high in the clouds
and a voice from above did whisper,
some shining answer from the moon.

Please forgive me,
I never meant to hurt you.

Hmm das is bei mir noch drin, weil hier im Forum niemand diesen Song erkennt^^


----------



## Plato0n (7. Februar 2009)

doch kannte ihr, deswegen auch mein zwischenspeicher

So you think I got an evil mind, well I'll tell you honey
And I don't know why
And I don't know why
So you think my singing's out of time, well it makes me money
And I don't know why
And I don't know why
Anymore
Oh no


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.gamona.de/downloads/command-con...ad,1369112.html


Ah, richtig.. lad das grad immer noch runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (7. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Grammatik: ein Jammer!
> Nur 3% wussten, dass "Eintopf" ein Suppstantiv, "knusprig" dagegen ein Bratjektiv ist!



habs grad in meine sig getan...


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.softonic.de/s/tastatur-makros


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|x|o|_|_|
|o|x|o|o|x|_|_|


----------



## Vartez (7. Februar 2009)

Stoplight lock the door
don't look back
undress in the dark
and hide from you
all of you

You'll never know the way your words have haunted me
I can't believe you'd ask these things of me
you don't know me yet, now or ever

You belong to me
my snow white queen
there's nowhere to run, so let's just get it over
soon by now you'll see
you're just like me
don't scream anymore my love, 'cause all I want is you

Wake up in a dream
frozen fear
all your hands on me
I can't scream(2x)

I can't escape the twisted way you think of me
I feel you in my dreams and I don't sleep
I don't sleep

You belong to me
my snow white queen
there's nowhere to run, so let's just get it over
soon by now you'll see
you're just like me
don't scream anymore my love, 'cause all I want is you

I can't save your life
though nothing I bleed for is more tormenting
I'm losing my mind and you just stand there and stare as my world divides

You belong to me
my snow white queen
there's nowhere to run, so lets just get it over
soon I know you'll see
you're just like me
don't scream anymore my love, 'cause all I want is you


Hab Freund Songtext geschikt weiler zu faul zum suchen war XD


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Februar 2009)

http://aviationweek.typepad.com/photos/unc.../21/failure.gif


----------



## Smeal (7. Februar 2009)

hi wärste so super nett und kommst nach darnassus und gibts mir nen portal nach sw bitte?

omg hab grad ein n811-Twink gemacht und wollte nach SW ,aber da kein Mage in Darnassus war musste ich die in den andere Städten fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: isn super Foren Spiel.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2009)

Grad in nem anderen Forum das Video verlinkt :>


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Februar 2009)

/msg MemoServ READ


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

z0pIe: Lol du stehst auf und ich geh pennen xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von der Bilderschlacht ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> hi wärste so super nett und kommst nach darnassus und gibts mir nen portal nach sw bitte?
> 
> omg hab grad ein n811-Twink gemacht und wollte nach SW ,aber da kein Mage in Darnassus war musste ich die in den andere Städten fragen
> 
> ...


fail? seit 3.0.1(oder .0) kommt man einfach von darnassus nach sw per schiff...


btt:
http://www.buffed.de/


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|

->x 

Na wieso habe ich das wohl kopiert?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Februar 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;259716

---------

hab das für nen freund rausgesucht


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Für et Hätz un jäjen d´r Kopp

Für den Was hörst du Thread den Titel rausgesucht^^


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+

prozessor gesucht^^


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

Sinead O Connor, Nothing Compares To You

für nen anderen thread hier^^


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sX3fjpkFwk

frage einen bekannten nach der meinung dazu


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Intel Core i7-940

Will mir neuen PC zulegen^^


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

parentColor.setTransform(camColor.getTransform());
function camControl() {
parentColor.setTransform(camColor.getTransform());
var scaleX = sX/this._width;
var scaleY = sY/this._height;
_parent._x = cX-(this._x*scaleX);
_parent._y = cY-(this._y*scaleY);
_parent._xscale = 100*scaleX;
_parent._yscale = 100*scaleY;
}
function resetStage() {
var resetTrans = {ra:100, rb:0, ga:100, gb:0, ba:100, bb:0, aa:100, ab:0};
parentColor.setTransform(resetTrans);
_parent._xscale = 100;
_parent._yscale = 100;
_parent._x = 0;
_parent._y = 0;
}
// make frame invisible
this._visible = false;
// Capture stage parameters
var oldMode = Stage.scaleMode;
Stage.scaleMode = "exactFit";
var cX = Stage.width/2;
var cY = Stage.height/2;
var sX = Stage.width;
var sY = Stage.height;
Stage.scaleMode = oldMode;
// create color instances for color 
// transforms (if any).
var camColor = new Color(this);
var parentColor = new Color(_parent);
// Make the stage move so that the 
// v-cam is centered on the
// viewport every frame
this.onEnterFrame = camControl;
// Make an explicit call to the camControl
// function to make sure it also runs on the
// first frame.
camControl();
// If the v-cam is ever removed (unloaded)
// the stage, return the stage to the default
// settings.
this.onUnload = resetStage;

________
Tutorial kopiert *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Battlefield 1943 soll prinzipiell einfacher werden: Nur noch drei Klassen, unendlich Munition, leichter zu steuernde Vehikel.

--------------------------------------------------
Für den IRC channel >< NEEEIn sch*** EA ><


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2009)

http://www.dotastrategy.com/strategy-12088...testwinner.html


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich weiß grade selber nicht was ich im zwischenspeicher hab. Mal sehen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja mein neues Banner für mybuffed. Wenn ihr es euch mal ansehen wollt müsst ihr einfach nur auf meine Signatur klicken.^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDkcJ-62uuY

<3


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/3128757


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|o|_|


war grad am 4gewinnt spielen^^


----------



## Alion (9. Februar 2009)

Tigerfleisch


----------



## Topperharly (9. Februar 2009)

Nukular


----------



## Ichselbstenst (9. Februar 2009)

SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

dota -sd !!1

Vom Wc3 spielen o_o


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2009)

Es gibt genau 6 Wahrheiten in deinem Leben:
1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne mit deiner Zunge berühren.
2. Du bist ein Idiot, weil du Wahrheit 1 auf die Probe gestellt hast.
3. Wahrheit 1 ist eine Lüge.
4. Jetzt lächelst du, weil du ein Idiot bist.
5. Du wirst das bald an einen anderen Idioten schicken.
6. Du lächelst immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




omg jetyt denkt was ihr wollt xD


----------



## Aratosao (9. Februar 2009)

"*2.  Aufbau der Dörfer*"


Werdet ihr schon noch herrausfinden in ein paar tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

Sacred 2 patch

... ich hab den neusten patch für sacred 2 gesucht und den text in verschiedene such maschinen gemacht xD


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Februar 2009)

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...BattleText.html

------

verlinkt im suche addon forum


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/3128757

auch aus nem thread hier kopiert


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Februar 2009)

[Name] [(AFK or DND):Angle]

-------

fummel grad n bissl an meinen uf's rum.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

#00FF00

War grad am Blog schreibseln :x


----------



## Hirntoot (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.gidf.de/

nen kumpel hatte mir ne dummer frage gestellt ...


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Februar 2009)

http://geizhals.at/eu/a380454.html

bin mit nem freund über nen rechner am überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der RAM ist halt keine echte Alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Goebi (10. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/bycl...55;58057;58059;

war im talentplaner von wow


----------



## Schwartenmaster (10. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
Next: o


naja 4-gewinnt halt^^


----------



## Th0m45 (10. Februar 2009)

http://wowwebstats.com/5skpe551nkjga

webstats vom gestrigen Sartha 3 Adds kill


----------



## Xelyna (10. Februar 2009)

Entscheidung im Auge der Ewigkeit

Nach dem Malygos Quest in der Datenbank gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/uploads/pics/2009_02_06_buffedPC_01.jpg

Bilderschlacht!


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/722 grad für buffed rausgesucht weil sich welche über werbung auf regen und i dat net verstehe^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Februar 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/r5jzykju/luv_2.png


------------

wollt ich eigtl in meine sig auffer gilden hp packen aber will nich XD


----------



## Fiqqsaw (10. Februar 2009)

Langzeitstudien an einer Universität in England
haben ergeben, dass Homosexuelle diesen Text
immer mit der Hand auf der Maus lesen.
Du brauchst sie jetzt nicht mehr wegzunehmen, es
ist eh schon zu spät

ach der text is immer noch drin?^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAUTEwkZr88

das, sage ich mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEk89bH-Lw8

hm joa, grad geschickt bekommen und weiterverschickt xD


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

Teutates




Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Langzeitstudien an einer Universität in England
> haben ergeben, dass Homosexuelle diesen Text
> immer mit der Hand auf der Maus lesen.
> Du brauchst sie jetzt nicht mehr wegzunehmen, es
> ...


ichhassedichichhassedichichhassedich!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.techgalerie.de/3016/laser-tasta...luon_cl850.html

tolles ding^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Link

hihi ich hab grad nem Freund ein geiles Spiel gezeigt^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

vampiere ficken um halb eins

grad nach gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

hat jemand nen link für ne seite mit 1440*900 wallpapers?

Keine Lust gehabt das nochma zu schreiben


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQz0Bu1zyJM


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

3ld3r (09:32 PM) : 
außer wipo lesen ja, und das mach ich wenn ich nachher kurz vorm schlafen bin

ICQ^^


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

!sounds

Hab grade CS:S Gespielt, und da waren Seeeehr nervige Sounds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|x|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|o|_|

kann man sich denken oder?
Für die die es nich könne  es ist von dem foren spiel 4 Gewinnt


----------



## matic (11. Februar 2009)

hahhahahahahhaahahhahahahhahahha
jep.Matthias sagt:
                                      v


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/en/info/basics/t...012521330113321


hab nem neuen tank von uns ne skillung ins guildforum verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2009)

MCCCXXXVII
____________
Das ist so 1337!


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5DQdxX6ttU...feature=related


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2009)

http://grauezelle.net/


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

bitte erstmal weitermachen, und du tust mir nicht weh, warum solltest du? ich muss dir doch erstmal eigentloch einen grund liefern. und davor versuche ich mich zu hüten, denn ich will dich doch auch nicht verlieren, mit wem soll ich dann reden? (ok klingt jetzt komisch, da ich heute nichts gesagt habe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das dürft ihr jetzt interpretieren, vorschläge immer hier rein^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Remember, you can always find East by staring directly at the sun.


----------



## Rynam (12. Februar 2009)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=12454665647


Wollt ich eben nem Kumpel schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EPIC FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (12. Februar 2009)

hatte nix im speicher^^


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

WICHTIG !!!
Bitte Ware bei der Annahme prüfen.
Unquittierte Transportschäden werden
nicht gutgeschrieben!

... sollte alles sagen oder ...?


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

4274


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

0,10714285714285714285714285714286


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Gesunder Menschenverstand


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

*ausm Fenster guck* Scheiße, es schneit!


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

```
private void LoadNavigation()
		{
			if( _ucContentCtrl != null )
			{
				Navigation nav = _ucContentCtrl.Navigation;

				if( nav != null )
				{
					ribbon.SuspendLayout();

					RibbonNavigationBuilder.BuildNavigation( nav, ribbon );

					ribbon.ResumeLayout();
				}
				else
				{
					ribbon.Tabs.Clear();
				}
			}
		}
```


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWrZOa1_xlI


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

Vern Partlow ,


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Unbekannt.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

http://forums.wowace.com/showthread.php?t=6576


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Internetseite


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/0...erfume-fail.jpg


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

Phillipika

noch von meiner Hausaufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja ich mache die wenigstens^^)


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Philipinen


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

könnte es sein, dass du denkst dass das hier der assoziationsthread ist? xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

ARBEIT - Der heimliche Aufmarsch 


------------

hab das album gesucht wo der song drauf is


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1463507

wollt im irc jmd zeigen wie meine meinung zu gott etc is^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

<-- Hab vorhin meine Signatur neu gestaltet


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

From the coast of Westfall
To Black Fathom Deeps
Silent I'll hunt you
Silent I will creep
......
I am king of the sea
Not a queen like Aquaman
Death will rise
Hear our cry
RwlRwlRwlRwl
I am Murloc!

I am death

die gesamten Lyrics wären zu lang xD (brauch das Lied immer wenn ich in WoW gegen Murlocs kämpfe und ein Freund wollte davon mal die Lyrics haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

pls link zum lied^^


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF0JEaDCbwI

war im zwischenspeicher xD zuuuuufällig^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

............................................________........................
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,..................
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............
.........................,/...............................................”:,........
.....................,?......................................................\,.....
.................../...........................................................,}....
................./......................................................,:`^`..}....
.............../...................................................,:”........./.....
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../.....
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/...........
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}...........
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../.............
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”...............
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,....
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\.......................
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__..
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\...............
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\.............. 



---------

hab das grad mal wo gepostet =)


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

@plato0n danke, hast mir viel arbeit abgenommen xD

und was meinen zwischenspeicher anbelangt (mal wieder): http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippika (meine Klasse ist einfach zu dumm um es selbst zu suchen.. auch wenn wiki eh das schlechteste ist zu diesem Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.lafferty.ca/wp-content/uploads/.../05/fail-24.jpg
link zum alten ava wenn der neue nichts geworden wär/vom buffed forum net genommen/kapput verkleinert


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

__________________________ <- Schlussstrich


----------



## Topperharly (13. Februar 2009)

fear 2 uncut

habs mir grad aus dem uk bestellt^^


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

Testfreigabe


Naja, Arbeit halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem was entwickelt wurde, muss es ja auch getestet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

Nethaera: Wie wird das Einrichten der zweiten Talentverteilung ablaufen?
Ghostcrawler: Die Spieler werden die Möglichkeit haben ihre Trainer zu besuchen, bei denen sie eine einmalige Gebühr entrichten müssen, um die Funktion nutzen zu können.


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

The skies were pure and the fields were green
And the sun was brighter than its ever been
When I grew up with my best friend kenny
We were close as any brothers than you ever knew
It was always summer and the future called
We were ready for adventures and we wanted them all
And there was so much left to dream and so much time to make it real

naja musikthread halt^^


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2009)

/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("Shift-click this to place a link into a chat message: \124cffffff00\124Hachievement:1693:"..UnitGUID("player")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Fool For Love]\124h\124r");




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/00xazdd/wittchen_small.jpg


----------



## Shantalya (13. Februar 2009)

20.000

Hab grad was gebastelt ^_^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw

n link den mir ein freund geschickt hat^^


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbrPcc-9Frw

ka was es ist - klicke uach selber nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

hab 4gewinnt gespielt


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/t1uy33o9/you_suck.jpg


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich finde das passt dann nichtmehr zu WoW.

antwortmöglichkeit aus ner wow umfrage^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

v <-- hab gerade in diesem foren spiel mitgemacht..kA wie das zeichen normal geht^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> v <-- hab gerade in diesem foren spiel mitgemacht..kA wie das zeichen normal geht^^


das ist ein v! ein buchstabe!^^

http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=1700
für nen wow thread


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das ist ein v! ein buchstabe!^^



jetzt wo du es sagst..xD ich Vollhorst

Revoltec Fightboard Advanced, war im Technikforum unterwegs


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

?v=a15KgyXBX24&e
endung eines youtube videos, welches ich mir nicht anschaue


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3836711/WC3_TF..._und_der_Drache

ein "tolles" video das ich nem kumpel geschickt hab


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Voodooraydruid
musste noch in meine linksammlung


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats

Hatte Kronas vorhin nicht als Link gepostet so das ichs kopieren musste..


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|_|_|
|o|_|x|o|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|x|

woher wohl xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Buffed Rechner?

Wollte Klos wissen.


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

http://www.asus.de/products.aspx?l1=3&...amp;modelmenu=1

hab mir grad dat MB rausgesucht wat i gekauft habe und dazu dat gehörige deutsche Handbuch^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1353562


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Noch 5 Tage.. <- gerade was in meiner MSN Statusnachricht geändert^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

White-Frost

hmm zu faul namen abzutippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...Extreme/304172/?

kA warum


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/160678501/LOTR...part41.rar.html

Hmm joa, HdRO halt^^


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2009)

SERJ TANKIAN

Hab nach Rendern von ihm gesucht,vergeß aber immer wie man den namen schreibt.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2009)

ur.Kraft


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

: blush: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wusste net wie der smilie geht und brauchte ihn mehrfach^^


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/uigd7b3e/Electronic.png


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

http://www.succi.at/eqdkp/viewnews.php?s=

link zu unserem dkp xD wollt mich noch fürn raid abmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4365/b1ubbsigiz0.jpg

gerade meine Signagtur geändert


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

http://www.tehgladiators.com/?p=61

grad nem kolegen gepostet das neues draussen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

http://www.couchkartoffelsalat.de/

wollt die seite nem freund schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil der ulkbär


----------



## Naarg (16. Februar 2009)

<BR>

der beste Freund des HTML-Schreibers


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

nerf rouge 

um ein "ergebniss" im google-fred zu prüfen...


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2009)

http://photoshop-tutorials.deviantart.com/...Look-R-33274560

Im Designthread gepostet,vieleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich schon in den dritten threat gepostet mal sehn wos noch hinpast


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Februar 2009)

/console ReloadUI


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

http://www.reviewbusters.net/images/music/...e_scarecrow.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2009)

http://armorgames.com/play/2619/the-game

...geniales Game


----------



## Zez (16. Februar 2009)

Jan Dominicus


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.animalmanship.de/garbage/20/207177/1811978.jpg

katze für Bilderschlacht ^^


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

Kessel &#8206;(17:15):
naja muss jetzt zur probe 

Kessel &#8206;(17:16):
bis morgan
by

$n4re &#8206;(17:16):
ciao


kleines icq gespräch (kp warum ich des kopiert hab )xDDD


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.dib-comics.com/
habe es gerade jemandem gezeigt


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.tempomat.de/buha/full.php?artik...&rubrikNr=0

---------

grad nem kumpel gefragt ob er da is.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (17. Februar 2009)

da-allezmoschajungz.4rumer.net


aaalsooo^^^^ ist dat forum von mener gilde ( ist grad neu hatt 3 mitglieder dat forum hab ich heute ganz alleine aus lanngeweile jemacht!!)


----------



## Kronas (17. Februar 2009)

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/3883/jonnyvi4.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|X|X|_|_|


Ich glaub man erkennt von wo das kommt ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2009)

FallenAngels of Darkness

--------

mybuffed profil aktualisiert.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|x|_|_|

hrhr


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

http://www.leasticoulddo.com/
Für ein anderes Forum, im Thread "worüber lacht ihr gerade"


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

ABIT 64Bit I-N73HD

Aus dem PC-Technik Forum, wollte nachsehen, was das für ein Mainboard ist.


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_| 

für den 4gewinnt-fred


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2009)

saint pauli

--------

hab nach ner myspcae seite oder was ähnlichem von denen gesucht


----------



## Kronas (18. Februar 2009)

Von einer Sekunde auf die Andere war Antonin in einem Raum ohne Fenster. Jemand hatte die Lampe gelöscht. Alles war schwarz und ruhig. Er fürchtete die Stille sehr. Auf einmal erschien ein weißes Licht. Es war eine Fee. 
- Wo bin ich? Ich sehe nichts mehr! 
- Guten Tag bin ich Morgane, die Fee der Insel. Hab keine Angst! Bleib hier. Wir haben dich erwartet. Wir brauchen dich, weil uns der Große Thunfisch des Meeres angreift. Er hat unserer Insel den Krieg  erklärt. 
- Okay, ich habe Durst! Und dazu wer bist du und von welchem Krieg sprichst du?
 - Okay, auf dieser Insel klagt man vor allem nicht, wenn man Ritter Antonin ist. Dann…
 - Was?

gammliger text den wir in französisch übersetzen sollten


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZGz1Ajg7QU

--------

grad nem freund geschick0rt


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

Abholung im Werk am

Arbeiten ftw -.-


----------



## Naarg (19. Februar 2009)

comboBox5.Text+

C#-Syntax


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Heads...Headset/195372/?

PC-Technik Forum


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

Lieferzeitanfrage:  Artikelnr. 140632  -  Kundennr.  ----- Apple iPod touch 16GB (2G) (MB531*/A)

Brauch halt mal was "vernünftiges" ....


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

&fmt=18

an youtube video links anhängen für gute quali... angeblich


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

img rp 10.1.1.22 //GSERVER02/DATA/Images/Basis/WinXPSP2Soft.zmg
init 6

Eben n paar PCs Imagen hier und wusste den Pfad nimmer auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

0:07:02
Eine deiner Flotten kehrt zurück zum Planeten X [1:53:15]. Ihr Auftrag lautete: Expedition


von dem Spiel www.ogame.de


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Intel SkullTrail D5400XS i5400

Mainboard mit 2 775er-Sockel.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2009)

Mors Principium Est

Finnische Melodic Death mEtal Band


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

[12:18:33] [P] [80:Ediurá]: Das ist echt zu schlecht, tut mir leid, parhlt nicht, ihr sucht guten dmg, wenn ihr selber nicht gut seid
die abschiedsworte unseres ach so tollen dks


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....v%3D1zbClRYgXeM


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Es gibt genau 6 Wahrheiten in deinem Leben:
1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne mit deiner Zunge berühren.
2. Du bist ein Idiot, weil du Wahrheit 1 auf die Probe gestellt hast.
3. Wahrheit 1 ist eine Lüge.
4. Jetzt lächelst du, weil du ein Idiot bist.
5. Du wirst das bald an einen anderen Idioten schicken.
6. Du lächelst immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus einer buffed.de signatur


----------



## -Sar- (22. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|x|o|_|

vom 4 gewinnt spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (23. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j5P0LXemAA...ature=rec-HM-rn


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|o|x|x|_|
|_|_|o|o|o|x|_|
|o|_|o|x|x|o|o|


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2009)

ic15v24sxrizej9@temporaryinbox.com

...


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

next: x


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=programme

für einen buffed.de sufu hinweis heut morgn


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

Bertelsmann Gruppe

musste ich googlen und war zu faul das selber zu schreiben...


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

<>""

(ich mach grad SQL abfragen und weiß nimmer warum ich das in den Zwischenspeicher kopiert hab....)


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|o|


----------



## nitroom (24. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|x|o|


hmm... was das wohl ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (24. Februar 2009)

http://www.gidf.de/

Habs grad einer Freundin ins ICQ gescict


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

im Pool 

... ^^


----------



## cazimir (24. Februar 2009)

http://ftp6.exp.de/ftp6/39c6d181b014eadb90...ic_openbeta.zip

Naja ich will es mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (25. Februar 2009)

* 3. Januar 1892 in Bloemfontein/ Mangaung, heute Südafrika;
† 2. September 1973 in Bournemouth, England


Es geht um mein Herr der Ringe Referat (Buchvorstellung) , und das ist info über den Autor^^


----------



## Myrsky (25. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH5IYwcZx1E

Ich liebe diesen Song!^^ Den Link habe ich grad meinem besten Freund geschickt.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Februar 2009)

1) Heroic Throw moves faster.
2) Blood Frenzy bumped from 1/2% to 2/4%.

Oh, and a super special change that's not in the notes, but is in the calculator.

3) Titan's Grip reduces all physical damage you deal by 10%.

Merry Christmas. My DK is already level 60.



habs in unser gildenforum kopiert^^
trifft die lage recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Naarg (25. Februar 2009)

http://www.explosm.net/comics/1163/


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Februar 2009)

http://www.airbagpromo.com/records

------------

grad den freedownload in nem anderen forum verlinkt


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Februar 2009)

Warum GROß + klein?  
  
 ...ich fragte mich auch schon, warum wir deutschsprechenden immer noch gross und klein schreiben. jetzt weiss ich warum! 
Und da soll es doch tatsächlich Leute geben, die behaupten, die gross- und kleinschreibung wäre nicht wichtig...!!! 

      Die Spinnen 
      Die spinnen 

      Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu Vögeln? 
      Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu vögeln? 

      Er hat liebe Genossen. 
      Er hat Liebe genossen. 

      Wäre er doch nur Dichter! 
      Wäre er doch nur dichter! 

      Sich brüsten und anderem zuwenden. 
      Sich Brüsten und Anderem zuwenden. 

      Die nackte Sucht zu quälen. 
      Die Nackte sucht zu quälen. 

      Sie konnte geschickt Blasen und Glieder behandeln. 
      Sie konnte geschickt blasen und Glieder behandeln. 

      Der gefangene Floh. 
      Der Gefangene floh. 

      Helft den armen Vögeln. 
      Helft den Armen vögeln. 

Ist jetzt alles klar? 



*hust*
gerade ins Gildenforum gepostet xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

die unter dem Aktenzeichen 302008045099.1 von Herrn Timo Schubert aus 37120 Bovenden angemeldete Wortmarke „Hardcore“ dürfte einem Eintragungshindernis unterliegen, worauf ich Sie hinweisen möchte.

„Hardcore“ ist ein beschreibender Begriff für eine Jugend- und Musikkultur (siehe Wikipedia). Ein Musikstil der seit Jahrzehnten ganz klar gegen Rassismus und rechte Ideologien Stellung bezieht. Ich bin erschrocken, dass ein Rechtsextremist wie Timo Schubert jetzt versucht dieses Wort zu vereinnahmen. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass Timo Schubert die Eintragung vor allem dazu nutzen wird nicht-rechte Hardcore-Fans zu verklagen.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Sie Ihre Entscheidung über die Eintragung der Marke nochmals überdenken.

Für eine baldige Antwort Ihrerseits wäre ich Ihnen dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

------------

grad veschickt. checkt http://typo3.freies-netzwerk-berlin.de/


----------



## Gamerhenne (26. Februar 2009)

23.02.02.0902

ich hab ständig nur was im Speicher von meiner Arbeit und das da ist ne Hilfsmittelnummer unter der ein Therapiegerät bei ner Krankenkasse geführt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

[                              ]

hab nichts im Zwischenspeicher. Soll auch mal vorkommen, hab aber auch eben erst den PC gestartet.


----------



## Mishua (26. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|


----------



## Ocian (28. Februar 2009)

*pömpf*


----------



## Nimmue (28. Februar 2009)

[*]Glima


----------



## nitroom (28. Februar 2009)

http://anime-wallpapers.com/images/800x600/kamehameha.jpg


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|o|x|_|
|_|x|o|o|x|x|_|


----------



## Lurock (1. März 2009)

/blascitem 10328:3:Scharlachroter Brustharnisch


----------



## Ronas (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

dementium


----------



## riesentrolli (1. März 2009)

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logId=473894337


----------



## Mikroflame (1. März 2009)

_ui_

Nach dem Buffeduser (troll) gesucht ^^


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2009)

Dein Download-Link #1:	http://rapidshare.de/files/xxxxxx
Dein Lösch-Link #1:	http://rapidshare.de/files/xxxxxx

grad für eben kumpel en paar bilder von karneval hochgeladen ..aus diesem grund wurde die links von mir editet


----------



## FenDroGen (1. März 2009)

&#19968;&#34955;&#22823;&#31859;

hahahaha .... langweilige google aktionen


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (2. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPoVuyWaKhg


----------



## Naarg (2. März 2009)

[alt][30][alt][30]
[alt][30]
 &#9650;
&#9650;&#9650;


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

3062423_0309


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Vt42rsZm8...feature=related


----------



## Mastertrl (2. März 2009)

SELECT * FROM KUNDENKARTE LEFT JOIN Kundenstamm ON kundenkarte.Kundenstamm = Kundenstamm.Me WHERE Kundenstamm.Me is null or Kundenstamm.Me = '' ORDER BY LetzteBuchung DESC


wie unschwer zu erkennen bin ich inner Arbeit...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (2. März 2009)

*nichts im Zwischenspeicher*


----------



## picollo0071 (3. März 2009)

Als Ausgabe erhält man eine (teilweise lange) Liste. Am Anfang jeder Zeile steht der Paketname (bis zum ersten Leerzeichen).


Schule halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Práce na elektrickom vybavení smie vykonáva&#357; iba odborník. Vyve&#271;te prívodný kábel cirkula&#269;ného &#269;erpadla 1 z izolácie a pripojte ho pod&#318;a montážneho návodu solárneho regulátora.

--.-- ich bau grad ne ausländische Montageanleitung


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (3. März 2009)

1802 entwickelte Johann Wilhelm Ritter eine Batterie, die aus übereinander geschichteten und mit Tafelsalz getränkten Kupfer- und Kartonscheiben bestand. Diese wird „Rittersche Säule“ genannt. Sie ist die Urform des heutigen Akkumulators.
Etwa 1880 begann eine rasche industrielle Produktion der Bleibatterien. 1899 und 1901 folgte dann die Nickel-Cadmium Batterie, die vor allem von Edison erfunden wurden.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

http://www.snuup.de/lite/details.php?image_id=1723


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. März 2009)

Das Fischen mit Pellets auf Waller ist nicht nur am Ebro eine sehr erfolgreiche Methode. Wir bieten ihnen hier BIG Pellets in 28 mm!!! an. Sie können zum Füttern aber natürlich auch als Hakenköder an der Haarmontage eingesetzt werden.

Völlige Auflösezeit je nach Wassertemperatur bis zu 12 Std.

56,74% Fischmehl
15,94% Fischöl
13,87% Weizen
12,00% Weizenkleber
1,45% Vitaminvormischung

Lieferung erfolgt im 15 kg, wiederverschließbaren, Eimer


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

bunzip2 [DATEI].bz2


Still school 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LiquidFantasy (4. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=goix7jFXD9Q

:x


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (4. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Und Teilen der Community würd ichs zutrauen ein Pet für 20 Gold zu kaufen, während 5 meter daneben der Händler läuft, weil das bequemer und unkomplizierter ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1353562


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. März 2009)

War, war never changes. The end of the world occurred pretty much as we had predicted: too many humans, not enough space or resources to go around. The details are trivial and pointless, the reasons, as always, purely human ones. 

The earth was nearly wiped clean of life, a great cleansing. An atomic spark struck by human hands, quickly raged out of control. Spears of nuclear fire rained from the skies. Continents were swallowed in flames, and fell beneath the boiling oceans. Humanity was almost extinguished, their spirits becoming part of the background radiation that blanketed the earth. A quiet darkness fell across the planet, lasting many years. Few survived the devastation; some were lucky enough to reach safety, taking shelter in great underground vaults. When the great darkness passed these vaults opened and the inhabitants emerged to begin their lives again. One of the northern tribes say they were decedents from one such vault: they say that their founder and ancestor, one known as the Vault Dweller, once saved the world from a great evil. This evil arose in the far south; it corrupted all it touched, twisting men inside, turning them in to beasts. Only through his bravery was the evil destroyed, but when he returned to the home he fought so hard to protect he was cast out. Exiled. Confronting that which they feared he had became something else in their eyes and no longer their champion. He strode far to the north 'til he came to the great canyons. 

There he founded a small village, Arroyo. It is now home, your home. But the scars from the war have not yet healed, and the earth has not forgotten.


--------

Ähhh... fragt nicht, warum ich das in der Zwischenablage hatte. Ich weiss es auch nicht mehr genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wer weiss woher es kommt bekommt einen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (5. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> schönes pic.
> 
> Schwert


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|_|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|o|x|o|_|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|_|

ausm Vier gewinnt thread


----------



## Haxxler (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2009)

Content Services Ltd.

Ich bin drauf reingefallen... gnah! Verdammte Abmahnpiss0r!


----------



## chopi (7. März 2009)

Ride of the Valkyries

Die Lieder vom Watchmenfilm in Youtube gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (8. März 2009)

OS X Leopard



->aus einem anderen Forenspiel ;-)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (9. März 2009)

Thalak schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Graue Items sind eigentlich immer Schrott und können bedenkenlos verkauft werden. Weiße Items allerdings haben irgendeinen Sinn.
> Fleisch z.B. kann man kochen. Andere Items sind Zutaten für andere Berufe oder Fähigkeiten-Reagenzien. Weiße Items sollten sich i.d.R. schon im AH verkaufen lassen und bringen, wenn auch nicht viel, mehr Geld als vom NPC.
> 
> Kannst auch in der Buffed-Suche (auf der Startseite oben rechts) den Itemnamen eingeben um herauszufinden was man damit anstellen kann.


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...th_AKS-74U.JPEG


aus dem google spiel^^ ( das wort war Afghaner O,o)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|o|o|x|x|_|_|
|o|x|x|o|o|_|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|_|o|

lol mal wider 4gewinnt


----------



## Naarg (11. März 2009)

{ MessageBox.Show("Seriennummer zu kurz","Mööp")}
C#


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Ah well, there's always hope


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Quellen

mhh für was hab ich das eigentlich gebraucht?^^


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|x|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|o|

wofür is wohl offensichtlich^^
für denn 4gewinnt spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2009)

Bosse

-------

hab grad die neuen acts fürs hurricane mit der last.fm grp verlinkt.


----------



## Night falls (11. März 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand gehört, warum er gelaufen ist ?

--------------

Zitierte ich in einem anderen Thread


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2009)

%artist% - %album% - %track% - %title%

------

grad n album umgetaggt


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

Al Fifino 

hab gegooglet xD


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. März 2009)

Brabl Pvp


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

> Penis



-----------

Penis



Zeitparadoxon D: Oh shi-


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

paradox


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Richtig, so ist der hartnäckige F # $%, dass ich bin, ich habe endlich einen Weg gefunden, für alle, um die animierte Arthas Bild auf der offiziellen WotLK-Seite hier: 

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/ 

Also, was man tut, ist eine schöne kleine Tool direkt in Windows! 

oder zumindest die meisten Installationen von Windows. Es ist eine kleine Anwendung namens "Active Desktop" 

Wie benutzt man es: 

Machen Sie einen Rechtsklick auf den Desktop, und wählen Sie Eigenschaften, dann die "Web" aus. Neuere Versionen von Windows erforderlich machen, um die Registerkarte "Desktop", dann klicken Sie auf den "Desktop anpassen" aus. 

Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche "Neu", und geben Sie diese Web-Adresse, wo es fordert, dass sich die URL: 

http://media.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/fla...global/main.swf 

Klicken Sie auf "Ok" ein paar Mal und AHA! 

Animierte Arthas auf dem Desktop, aber er ist nicht gerade Tapete Größe ist er? 

Sie werden bemerken, wenn Sie die Maus über ihn, sehen Sie einen weißen Rand. navigieren Sie nach oben an die Spitze der Grenze, und eine Bar wird angezeigt. auf der linken Seite, in dem Dropdown-Menü finden Sie verschiedene Möglichkeiten, von denen wird "Cover Desktop", die, wie Sie erraten, wird die Größe für Ihre gesamte Desktop. 

Voilà! Dort haben Sie es. Schnelle und einfache Arthas animierte Wallpaper. 

Oh, und die andere Option, die Sie zur Verfügung haben ist die "Split-Desktop mit Symbolen", das wird sich ändern, so haben Sie die Hälfte Ihres Desktop als "Active Desktop" und die andere Hälfte werden die "normalen Desktop"


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/1792390

hab jemand n link geschickt^^


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

http://www.rolandfeuerwehr.de/fotos/KUH2.JPG
nein ich hab das jetzt NICHT kopiert um mookuh zu ärgern ;D


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grand Theft Auto (oft abgekürzt als GTA) ist eine Computerspielserie des schottischen Entwicklers Rockstar North (bis 2001 DMA Design), die Action-, Rennspiel- und Third-Person-Shooter-Elemente enthält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldimore (15. März 2009)

Natalie Hershlag


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|o|_|
|o|x|x|x|o|x|_|


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

"that makes him so quickly nobody after"


----------



## Greeki (15. März 2009)

x + 3z + t = 15
3y + 7z - t = 32
-2x + y + 4z = 23
x + 5y - 3z - 4t = -19

Mathe rockt -.-


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bildschirm post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

http://www.lima-city.de/images/avatar/VMo0ssbT4alCsh.jpg fürs andere forenspiel


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

Never really been into religion
Never gave a fuck about superstition
But such strange things are happening
First once, then twice, then once again

Never really thought we'd reach a third one
Still there are those who haven't heard one
So we still have such a mission
Our trilogy must have tradition
Then once, I could not believe, even twice I was still naive
In my heart, in my head, these words are said

I don't care what you say, I'll follow the three way

I've never been into science fiction
So I guess this is a contradiction
Or is it just numberology but hey it's looking out for me


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Now ignoring GrneBrille for 30mins.
______________________________
Frag mich wieso ich das drin hab


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

192.168.66.254


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (16. März 2009)

Mir persönlich begegnen auf Lvl 80 immer häufiger Leute, die noch nie in's Questlog geschaut haben, stur einem Questhelper hinterher rennen und dann nur Epics im Kopf haben die sie am liebsten von Malygos looten, den sie für das Reittier von Arthas halten...


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Waffe - Erhebliche Willenskraft: Großer glänzender Splitter (6), Essenz des Untodes (6), Essenz des Lebens (6)
Schild - Erhebliche Willenskraft
Große ewige Essenz (2), Illusionsstaub (4)

Stiefel - Willenskraft
Große ewige Essenz (2), Geringe ewige Essenz

Armschiene - Überragende Willenskraft
Geringe ewige Essenz (3), Traumstaub (10)
mats für einen willechar auf lvl 1^^


----------



## jolk (16. März 2009)

baal--15





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diablo 2 Bnet gespielt


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVEREST-Home-...n_13012871.html
freund braucht seine hardware daten


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Erst nochmal gz zu unserer burg!

und noch was zum thema Gildenburg-einrichten, ist euch aufgefallen das sämtliche cs sachen mit boni in der burg keine wirkung haben?! das gilt leider auch für die crafting sachen, sie funktionieren nicht...

naja ich würde sagen vorerst nix mit boni und keine weiteren crafting sachen mehr in die burg!

ich hoffe das sie das mit einem patch beheben..

Siehe Signatur -> Post von Dystervind im Forum


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Warto&#347;ci gazu:
	Ziemny H (Hi = 9,5 kWh/m³=34,2MJ/m³)
	P&#322;ynny P (Hi = 12,8 kWh/kg=46,1MJ/kg)
jaaaa wer kann polnisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (17. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|

^^ vom Vom 4gewinnt thred


----------



## picollo0071 (17. März 2009)

http://www.spartanui.com/ 

Gute frage woher ich das hab :S


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

.indd

weil ich grad ne datei umformatieren musste XD


----------



## chopi (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaaaa wer kann polnisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.grufix-board.de/index.php?sid=
___
Schreib grad alle meine Lesezeichen ausm Ff in Chrome rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2009)

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logId=476487622


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2009)

/refreshbnet


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2009)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/Niex1337


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

^ klar
< mag lachen
v liebt lachen 


/hatte keine lust die dinger zu suchen oder machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. März 2009)

<Beere^da> egal  
<Beere^da> dann  
<Beere^da> schrubb ich mir halt den ganzen tag einen  
<Afrokaribier> ^^  
<Beere^da> der weltrekord liegt bei 32 mal, natürlich von nem Asiaten  
<Afrokaribier> hehe ^^  
<Beere^da> is ja au logisch... der hat viel weniger "Strecke" zu meistern  
<Beere^da> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Afrokaribier> *gg*  <

war grad auf GBO unterwegs xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

#wardevchateu

Ja hatte ne wichtige Sitzung. 

Ps: Scherz.


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

"Kubaner? Nein, Halbire mein Vater stammt aus Wales."


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|o|_|o|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|x|
|_|o|x|x|o|_|x|


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2009)

http://www.lastfm.de/tag/wie%20kiz%20wenig...20mehr%20waffen


----------



## Ramek (25. März 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|_|o|_|
|x|o|x|o|o|x|o|
|x|x|x|o|o|o|x|

--> x


----------



## Tiferio (25. März 2009)

*hi xD hi xD hi xD hi xD  *


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

Feuer der Scherbenwelt - Booster


na , was könnte ich wohl gesucht haben ? :O


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Sch...3284&sr=8-1


Hmmmm....


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2009)

HYBR6


----------



## nannix (30. März 2009)

http://www.brainblog.to/item/2009/03/thats-not-an-iphone


----------



## lucifermaycry (30. März 2009)

Der Stamm hat das Mitgliederlimit von 2 erreicht. Ziehe Einladungen zurück oder entlasse Mitglieder um neue einladen zu können


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2009)

Bob Dylan

---------

schreibfaul XDD


----------



## Illuminatos (30. März 2009)

http://www.unf-unf.de/video/Picdump%20-%20...-1226917993.jpg


-> Für einen anderes Forenspiel :-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3312/20123.jpg

ui.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97641


----------



## Naarg (2. April 2009)

Wichtigste bei DK's ist, diese ihren "Ranzieh"Skill zuerst nutzen zu lassen - dann fliegste hin, Einschüchtern und abhauen per Rückzug :3

^
Hunterforum


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|o|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|o|_|_|

joa, kommt ausm 4 gwinnt thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

für ein Kuss

(Geburtstagsthread hier auf Buffed^^)


----------



## Celdaro (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD
fürn Clanforum >.<


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Hi Zhanshll,
würdest du dich auf ein Bündnis mit OW einlassen?
Wenn ja schick mir oder giancarlo17 eine Nachricht.
thx im Vorraus!

(staemme^^)


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|o|x|_|


4gewinnt ....


----------



## Greshnak (5. April 2009)

netzjargon

Jetzt habe ich für heute was zu tun ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Slacker


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

TlhbrEMX7mM

Youtube


----------



## Naarg (6. April 2009)

http://naarg.***/

Ein lustiges Browsergame ohne Anmeldung


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

http://s21.buffed.de?uid=31617


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

George Bush und Saddam Hussein hatten denselben Schuster: Artioli aus der Nähe von Mailand.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

@9

    Possibly that is not refering to a simple Supernova but to an theoretical Hypernova, where the core of a star collapses instantly into a blackhole… and as far as I know it “could” lead to an devastating outburst of increasing matter and simply exotic matter and could lead to a shift of spacetime which could travel faster than light in relation to other regions of spacetime… so just add a bit more scientific technobabble and it works 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlTNLX9YF7w


muss erst nachsehen was das für ein link ist^^


Edith: Achsooo... Find ich ziemlich witzig^^


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

l_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|o|_|_|_|


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zu meiner neuen Sig.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. April 2009)

56421308


Ticketnummer....
Iwer muss ja den ganzen Schrott mal zu schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Apfelbrot (9. April 2009)

bin wieder off hier werd nur zugespammt.bb

ähm. icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksoul45 (9. April 2009)

http://Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert 

wollts nen freund schicken


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

FISHCSEPZI


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

http://www.bamstevinho.de/index.php/2009/0.../irc-seelsorge/ :O


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osterhase


----------



## Galadith (11. April 2009)

http://criptiq.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert


Sry für Spam des Linkes, aber wurde so verlangt ^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> spectrales face ist geiler als deins.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Kelgorath (12. April 2009)

herausfünden

hm da wollte ich grade guggn ob es einen Konjunktiv ohne würden für herausfinden gibt^^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (12. April 2009)

HyperX 4GB RAMKit


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

http://portal.berufe-universum.de/7

ömm jo kp xDDD


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

"   "

Tja hab ich mal tatsächlich nix im Zwischenspeicher xD


----------



## Plord (12. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?

wollts nem freund posten


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

"  "


nix drin!


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000


----------



## Scharamo (13. April 2009)

01:32:32] [4] : Angriff auf: Darnassus!


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass Ace sterben wird.  Ich glaube, dass es einen großen Kampf geben wird, in dem Ruffy (oder vielleicht Whitebeard persönlich)  Ace retten und mit dieser Aktion den Krieg entfachen.  Oder (wie hier einer meiner Vorposter sagte) Ruffy wird gefangen genommen und dann entspricht ein Krieg zwischen  Shanks + Whitebeard vs Weltregierung

So oder so, ich denke es wird Krieg geben, wie Garp es sagte in einer der Folgen


Warum sowas in meinem Zwischenspeicher ist?  Nun.. ich sichere meine Beiträge gerne vor dem abschicken, man weiß ja nie wann ein Forum abstürzt..    (Ist übrigens ein Beitrag zu nem anderem Forum, wie man sich denken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hor.I.zon (14. April 2009)

dancing through the night - raveboy

hab nach nem Liednamen gefragt udn mit STRG+V bei Youtube danach gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (14. April 2009)

http://wowptr.buffed.de/talentplaner/bycla...5213c522013105k 

Wollte mir ne Skillung angucken, geht aber in der Arbeit nicht.


----------



## We_are_legion (15. April 2009)

Kennt ihr den Berg Sinai? Kommt in der Bibel vor, mit Moses und den 10 Geboten... aufjedenfall weiss man, dass es dort ne Menge Öl gibt, das man abbauen könnte und Irak(oder Iran?) Zum Wohlstand führen könnte. Aber nein. Dort wird ja Krieg betrieben jester.gif Wer bezahlt den eig. die Waffen, und liefert die? 

Quote und so


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

michelle11383@yahoo.de

hmmm...^^ ok ...


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-ODY0Ik9C8...=PL&index=4

Suchfaulen Kumpel nen Link zu einer Allimania Playlist gegeben.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

10.75

----------

kp was das war^^

@ den über mir: lass doch stehen was da vorher stand


----------



## Bexor (18. April 2009)

http://www.voig.com/media/2008/Mar/01/MMOvie.html

Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1489


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

adorned brood Storm

hm auf Youtube ein Video gesucht, aber nix gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wen die Band aber interresiert klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg 



(fragt besser nicht)


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

."Sag mal warum haben wir eigentlich noch nicht miteinander geschlafen?"


Aus einem Treadt vorhin.Hatte überlegt,wem ich es schicke^^


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1653306


für den, den ich da verewigt habe^^


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...=263&page=1


Wer will und angemeldet ist,kann mir ja nen WAAAGH geben.
Hab den Link drin,weil jemand mich wegen den Abkürzungen ausgestochert hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Nein ich habe Keine Altzheimer!!!
Was habe ich grade gesagt?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Barlow's Hexer Blog


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|o|_|o|x|_|_|

-> 

_________________

4gewinnt-Thread-Kopie


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

http://cdu-politik.de/wordpress251/wp-cont...07/polizei1.jpg


Für den Bilderkrieg


----------



## zorakh55 (19. April 2009)

Hmmm..

Knapp 10.000 Zeilen C++ Quellcode. Den poste ich jetzt aber besser mal nicht. Könnten die Mods nicht so toll finden^^


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

(It'se Link)

Ich hab grad meine neue Sig gemacht und dabei alles 10.ooo mal umgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

<style type="text/css">table.lfmWidgettasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c td {margin:0 !important;padding:0 !important;border:0 !important;}table.lfmWidgettasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c tr.lfmHead a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/header/tasteometer/black.png) no-repeat 0 0 !important;}table.lfmWidgettasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c tr.lfmEmbed object {float:left;}table.lfmWidgettasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c tr.lfmFoot td.lfmConfig a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat 0px 0 !important;;}table.lfmWidgettasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c tr.lfmFoot td.lfmView a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -85px 0 !important;}table.lfmWidgettasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c tr.lfmFoot td.lfmPopup a:hover {background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -159px 0 !important;}</style>
<table class="lfmWidgettasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" style="width:184px;"><tr class="lfmHead"><td><a title="riesentrolli" href="http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;height:20px;width:184px;background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/header/tasteometer/black.png) no-repeat 0 -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;"></a></td></tr><tr class="lfmEmbed"><td><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/tasteometer/4.swf" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" id="lfmEmbed_2067509424" width="184" height="288"> <param name="movie" value="http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/tasteometer/4.swf" /> <param name="flashvars" value="profile=riesentrolli&amp;theme=black&amp;lang=de&amp;widget_id=tasteometer_cfd3228c2f1b7d217121fd79ca8fa33c" /> <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /> <param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /> <param name="quality" value="high" /> <param name="bgcolor" value="000000" /> <param name="wmode" value="transparent" /> <param name="menu" value="true" /> </object></td></tr><tr class="lfmFoot"><td style="background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/footer_bg/black.png) repeat-x 0 0;text-align:right;"><table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" style="width:184px;"><tr><td class="lfmConfig"><a href="http://www.lastfm.de/widgets/?colour=black&amp;user=riesentrolli&amp;from=code&amp;widget=tasteometer" title="Hol dir dein eigenes Widget" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;width:85px;height:20px;float:right;background
:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat 0px -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;"></a></td><td class="lfmView" style="width:74px;"><a href="http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli" title="Besuche riesentrollis Profil" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;width:74px;height:20px;background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -85px -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;"></a></td><td class="lfmPopup"style="width:25px;"><a href="http://www.lastfm.de/widgets/popup/?colour=black&amp;user=riesentrolli&amp;from=code&amp;widget=tasteometer&amp;resize=1" title="Lade dieses Widget in einem Popup" target="_blank" style="display:block;overflow:hidden;width:25px;height:20px;background:url(http://cdn.last.fm/widgets/images/de/footer/black.png) no-repeat -159px -20px;text-decoration:none;border:0;" onclick="window.open(this.href + '&amp;resize=0','lfm_popup','height=388,width=234,resizable=yes,scrollbars=yes'); return false;"></a></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>


---------

grad in mein myspace profil gepackt


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Toaster CHICKEN FAMILY - toastet dir ein süßes Küken...


Wunderbare Produktbeschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clar1ty (23. April 2009)

SET @OLD_UNIQUE_CHECKS=@@UNIQUE_CHECKS, UNIQUE_CHECKS=0;
SET @OLD_FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS=@@FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS, FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS=0;
SET @OLD_SQL_MODE=@@SQL_MODE, SQL_MODE='TRADITIONAL';


sql ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;/&#9612;


Keine Ahnung warum ich das drin hatte^^


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

/&#9612;

weil ich wenn gefragt hab, was das fürn zeichen ist^^


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Spoiler



o




Ich hab ein bisschen mit den Spoilern herumgespielt :>


----------



## m1chel (25. April 2009)

"Ich hielt es für unnötig die Fledermäuse zu erwähnen. Das arme Schwein wird sie noch früh genug sehen!"

Hammer Filmzitat ; D und hammer Film natürlich


----------



## Mikroflame (26. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wCHVwdn5g...mp;shuffle=5674



Teletubbi massaker ftw xD


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1240741096357.jpg

4chan halt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

553338077


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 553338077


Muhaha, ich hab Spectrales ICQ-Nummer o.0 xD

http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1240739959536.gif


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|x|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|o|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|o|_|

war gerade im 4 gewinnt thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. April 2009)

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/751/manuhoekscheaw2.jpg

Hatts nen kumpel geschickt.
Lest euch dass mal durch.So crazy^^


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

Wie geil xD

http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1894028,00.html

MOOT IST DER EINFLUSSREICHSTE MENSCH DER WELT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (27. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/751/manuhoekscheaw2.jpg
> 
> Hatts nen kumpel geschickt.
> Lest euch dass mal durch.So crazy^^



Oh mein Gott, nur 2 70er xDDD Ne scherz ob der den Job bekommen hat?


Hab gerade nix bei STRG+V





Jetzt hab ich was:

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/751/manuhoekscheaw2.jpg

habs ner Freundin geschickt ^^


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|_|o|x|_|_|
|_|_|o|x|o|x|_|

--> o

4 gewinnt halt ^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/751/manuhoekscheaw2.jpg
> 
> Hatts nen kumpel geschickt.
> Lest euch dass mal durch.So crazy^^



endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders der email name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 headshotmanu@gmx ololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für die arbeitsmoral !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hach ja ausruffe zeigen symbolisieren das es wichtig ist hmm not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

Oh noes wipe!!!


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe ihr habt alle eure pfeffersprays dabei, falls wir an nen paar linksautonome geraten ;-).


hab ich nen paar kumpels als sms geschickt......1. mai und ausgehen ist ja mega gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,622786,00.html

-----------

weiterverlinkt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102612

---------------

grad in icq geschickt. ein sehr seltsamer thread... *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/v78920lg/vlcsnap201649.png

--------------

grad im filmspiel gepostet


----------



## Gizmondo (4. Mai 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/cq36ua

hab das grad ein paar freunden von mir geschickt :O


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

F:\eigene\Eigene Videos\my videos\dokus\nachrichten aus der ideologischen antike\Glckliche und unglckliche Tage sind nicht tauschbar.pdf
F:\eigene\Eigene Videos\my videos\dokus\nachrichten aus der ideologischen antike\Sinnlichkeit des Habens.pdf
F:\eigene\Eigene Videos\my videos\dokus\nachrichten aus der ideologischen antike\Warencharakter von Liebe, Theorie und Revolution.pdf

---------

hmm... no comment^^


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

I can see through the flames


_________________
Muhahaah!


----------



## Curador (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.radiogong.de/live/high_q.m3u

was hört man denn sonst?


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...02/zealot_s.jpg

Hmmm... Zeloten sind einfach mythisch.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-GxnJUeZwc...mp;shuffle=9413


Wenn gleich noch "More Beer" laufen würde,würde ich glaube ich direkt ein Jahresvorrat kaufen..


edit: Wenn man vom Teufel spricht...^^

Kaufe mir zwar keinen Jahresvortrag,aber bin mal zwei drei stück kaufen^^


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2009)

occcc cc ccicifiojxcvoijxcboijvjvivvjvvvvv v vvvv vvvvvv


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fragt nicht..^^

@über mir


ok...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Mai 2009)

Signal Waveform:
Square Frequency: 300
Square Phase: 0.5

Sine Frequency: 100
Sine Phase: 0.0

Saw Frequency: 200
Saw Phase: 0.5

Frequency Modulation:
232

Frequency:
V160574_A

Wellenform, Phasenmodulation, Frequenzmodulation und Frequenz... Was man halt so verschickt ne?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type...ulele+orchestra

---------

grad in nem fred hier gepostet


----------



## Kronas (5. Mai 2009)

&#769;&#842;&#776;&#794;&#872;&#868;&#876;&#856;&#832;&#815;&#854;&#841;&#818;&#793;&#811; &#844;&#876;&#1161;&#861;&#811;&#803;&#798;&#810;&#828; &#779;&#777;&#787;&#770;&#849;&#789;&#862;&#832;&#852;&#857;&#804;&#9650;&#879;&#778;&#871;&#778;&#773;&#853;&#805;&#854;&#814;&#804;
&#850;&#870;&#834;&#869;&#876;&#859;&#787;&#808;&#866;&#814;&#805;&#845;&#798;&#806;&#800;&#9650;&#776;&#832;&#845; &#777;&#836;&#788;&#855;&#873;&#787;&#867;&#770;&#849;&#823;&#866;&#792;&#852;&#840; &#830;&#859;&#855;&#769;&#875;&#774;&#877;&#788;&#808;&#863;&#812;&#790;&#796;&#9650;&#770;&#855;&#855;&#781;&#844;&#775;&#832;&#820;&#795;&#839;&#828;&#819;&#814;&#800;&#837;&#803;&#827;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (5. Mai 2009)

/b/ ist eine kategorie bei 4chan (imageboard) bei der aller abschaum der bildgeschichte gesammelt wird 				 				 				

w00t

Wollte diesen Satz quoten..dann hatte ich aber festgestellt,dass der thread /close war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> /b/ ist eine kategorie bei 4chan (imageboard) bei der aller abschaum der bildgeschichte gesammelt wird
> 
> w00t
> 
> ...


he der satz ist doch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: mitlerweile http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/751/manuhoekscheaw2.jpg


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.brightspot.at/gallery/trivial/apple_av/index.php

hab nen kollegen gallerie geschickt^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1695326

-------------

grad jmd geschick0rt.
aufforderung an euch: ratet!


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

O&#868;&#874;&#854;&#816;&#857;&#812;&#827;&#841;&#791;H&#787;&#782;&#781;&#774;&#868;&#829;&#780;&#777;&#776;&#802;&#823;&#807;&#813;&#826;&#852;&#809;&#841;&#809;S&#788;&#829;&#779;&#776;&#864;&#821;&#861;&#846;&#816;&#839;&#796;&#798;H&#879;&#771;&#794;&#878;&#848;&#867;&#879;&#840;&#815;
&#791;&#846;&#463;&#772;&#848;&#785;&#796;&#812;&#792;M&#784;&#779;&#859;&#849;&#769;&#870;&#859;&#836;&#788;&#860;&#803;&#804;&#851;&#791;&#814;&#827;Y&#781;&#859;&#850;&#780;&#866;&#804;&#800;&#798;&#799;&#839;&#809;&#851;S&#779;&#878;&#770;&#875;&#802;&#851;&#526;&#788;&#871;&#873;&#777;
&#871;&#778;&#801;&#800;&#828;&#793;&#806;&#799;&#818;&#799;&#816;&#800;U&#879;&#778;&#836;&#783;&#782;&#788;&#868;&#872;&#789;&#832;&#866;&#816;&#851;&#805;&#825;&#799;&#812;&#826;&#815;L&#775;&#781;&#787;&#786;&#855;&#844;&#868;&#795;&#795;&#800;&#296;&#778;&#786;&#774;&#876;&#849;&#877;
&#771;&#823;&#866;&#799;&#797;&#800;&#810;&#803;&#791;&#791;&#854;&#827;S&#842;&#855;&#871;&#875;&#776;&#783;&#842;&#855;&#822;&#821;&#816;&#800;&#791;&#837;&#792;&#804;&#854;B&#848;&#835;&#871;&#832;&#800;&#846;&#851;&#828;E&#870;&#842;&#784;&#856;&#795;&#852;&#810;&#803;&#837;I&#868;&#842;
&#801;&#861;&#827;&#798;&#812;&#805;&#812;&#858;N&#849;&#787;&#857;&#799;&#798;&#846;&#857;&#791;&#816;G&#781;&#779;&#773;&#768;&#821;&#812;&#826;&#811;&#810;&#798;&#797;&#813;E&#782;&#829;&#874;&#774;&#874;&#773;&#874;&#864;&#862;&#863;&#852;&#818;&#837;&#806;&#810;&#799;&#826;A&#838;&#872;
&#787;&#870;&#788;&#776;&#842;&#867;&#824;&#821;&#845;&#811;&#815;T&#868;&#781;&#806;&#816;&#791;E&#869;&#776;&#775;&#877;&#778;&#783;&#788;&#861;&#837;&#837;&#854;&#857;&#828;&#793;&#858;N&#855;&#768;&#773;&#769;&#871;&#874;&#844;&#771;&#843;&#866;&#832;&#815;&#853;&#837;&#798;&#825;&#814;&#853;
&#797;&#845;
&#770;&#783;&#849;&#824;&#795;&#857;&#797;&#812;&#803;&#811;&#806;&#857;&#827;H&#850;&#776;&#874;&#784;&#866;&#833;&#792;&#839;&#793;&#841;&#796;&#796;&#812;e&#778;&#875;&#869;&#842;&#820;&#833;&#802;&#792;&#858;&#810;&#815;&#816;&#797;&#827; &#786;&#781;&#829;&#779;&#868;&#869;&#844;&#808;&#801;&#847;&#810;&#818;&#817;&#804;w&#859;&#878;&#843;&#787;&#786;&#1161;&#839;&#837;&#790;&#813;&#799;&#798;&#853;&#841;h&#774;&#855;&#832;&#857;&#827;&#800;&#841;&#799;&#806;&#819;o&#843;&#868;&#808;&#1161;&#821;&#851;&#819;&#857;&#839;&#826;&#805;
&#840; &#871;&#783;&#768;&#832;&#860;&#827;&#817;&#857;&#815;&#809;W&#859;&#855;&#877;&#878;&#844;&#833;&#791;a&#868;&#777;&#789;&#832;&#807;&#812;&#811;&#852;&#796;&#812;&#813;&#810;&#797;i&#836;&#773;&#774;&#775;&#879;&#868;&#843;&#848;&#789;&#862;&#839;&#827;t&#877;&#773;&#849;&#842;&#768;&#771;
&#864;&#789;&#854;&#857;&#793;&#816;&#803;&#828;&#800;&#841;s&#785;&#876;&#834;&#844;&#835;&#843;&#875;&#844;&#789;&#841;&#846;&#803;&#827;&#851; &#834;&#830;&#867;&#778;&#843;&#832;&#854;&#816;&#851;B&#778;&#778;&#876;&#795;&#820;&#793;&#798;&#837;&#814;&#857;&#517;&#878;&#788;&#837;&#857;&#818;h&#780;&#855;&#771;&#873;&#794;&#775;&#848;&#790;&#845;&#826;&#811;i&#834;&#770;&#807;&#846;&#799;&#797;&#827;&#813;&#790;&#803;&#825;&#816;
n&#774;&#855;&#783;&#822;&#832;&#817;&#790;&#845;d&#777;&#830;&#780;&#830;&#842;&#867;&#780;&#771;&#830;&#861;&#823;&#862;&#818;&#797;&#790;&#813; &#774;&#837;T&#872;&#859;&#783;&#778;&#877;&#877;&#867;&#836;&#784;&#833;&#805;&#825;&#826;&#805;&#800;h&#873;&#788;&#779;&#775;&#829;&#779;&#868;&#821;&#824;&#825;&#845;e&#878;&#869;&#782;&#830;&#824;&#833;&#840;&#828;&#797;&#852;&#806;&#825;&#839; &#874;&#773;&#779;&#777;&#851;&#810;&#828;&#857;&#813;&#791;W&#871;&#867;&#784;&#774;&#844;&#867;&#775;&#786;&#789;&#821;&#828;&#839;&#799;&#815;&#817;&#790;&#858;&#792;a&#877;&#781;&#860;&#789;&#839;&#852;&#792;&#796;&#825;&#839;&#805;&#806;l&#794;&#775;&#849;&#788;&#879;&#783;&#772;&#861;&#798;
&#854;&#839;&#799;&#792;&#840;&#810;&#816;&#796;l&#850;&#770;&#849;&#838;&#872;&#878;&#824;&#824;&#800;&#799;&#845;&#837;.&#876;&#844;&#788;&#859;&#794;&#876;&#775;&#775;&#873;&#833;&#856;&#816;&#819;&#813;
&#875;&#844;&#872;&#874;&#874;&#774;&#826;&#854;&#792;Z&#786;&#874;&#843;&#783;&#864;&#833;&#814;&#810;&#810;A&#848;&#876;&#844;&#877;&#868;&#867;&#856;&#820;&#856;&#791;&#840;&#840;&#858;L&#849;&#843;&#877;&#769;&#781;&#849;&#769;&#822;&#807;&#847;&#792;&#840;&#799;&#857;G&#787;&#794;&#850;

mhh ok was hab ich da kopiert^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (5. Mai 2009)

Ahn-Qiraj-Opening,Epische Questreihen *schwärm*


----------



## Ayi (6. Mai 2009)

http://www.schwarzaufweiss.de/deutschland/...ot-rennbahn.jpg


für ein anderes Forenspiel hier


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

http://www.sweet-dreamworld.de/hans-sueper.jpg


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

FHTNfwrFf2o

youtube


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Mai 2009)

Universal Declaration of Human Rights



Noch vom Referat drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

http://www.corvusart.com/

sehr schönes Design, hab ich grad nem Kollegen geschickt^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (6. Mai 2009)

wenn Diablo3 rauskommt kann BLizzard einpacken!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Great documentary done by a former narcotics officer about how to avoid getting busted and raided for weed. There's a lot of really good tips in here, so take heed and pass it on to your friends.

--------

muss man ja rumerzählen^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

GW FTW^^

LoL. Ka ich denk mal es geht um guild wars^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Ich höre punk, rock, german, drum and bass und hip-hop, mit u.a.:
Red Hot Chili Peppers, P.O.D., Holger Burner, Anti-Flag, ZSK, Billy Talent, Beatsteaks, Linkin Park, Slime, The Offspring, The Used, Kafkas, K.I.Z., Ton Steine Scherben, 4Lyn, WIZO, Alarmsignal, The White Stripes, Enter Shikari, Papa Roach, Millencolin, Incubus, Placebo, Dope, Ernst Busch, Der dicke Polizist, Eminem, Rise Against, Anarchist Academy, Rage Against the Machine, Terrorgruppe, Lostprophets, Kurzer Prozess, Der Raketenhund, Deichkind, Albino, Wu-Tang Clan, Muff Potter, Chaoze One, Pendulum, Funeral for a Friend, My Chemical Romance, Nirvana, Arctic Monkeys, Flogging Molly, Independenzia, SDP, Rasta Knast, Los Fastidios, Brigada Flores Magon.

Schau dir meinen Musikgeschmack an: http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli

-------------

grad ne mir bis eben unbekannte last.fm funktion entdeckt^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Lat Hrhr

GW ingame von jemanden xD


----------



## Naho (7. Mai 2009)

Korplikaani 40

war zu faul um den namen der Band selbst zu tippen xD


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

DerBanger

Stamme ingame Nick xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.mi.niedersachsen.de/servlets/do...311461&L=20

---------------

ich versuch grad mit mehreren browsern das mir anzugucken. aber es will nich =(


----------



## Bexor (12. Mai 2009)

due out tomorrow


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fyolj6PIyY...=PL&index=1


----------



## mirror-egg (12. Mai 2009)

http://play.battlefield-heroes.com/

erklärt sich glaub ich von selbst


----------



## Kronas (13. Mai 2009)

2,7 g/cm3
dichte von irgendwas... aluminium oder so


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2009)

dave chappelle´s block party

------------

suchmaschine gefüttert


----------



## Jothann (14. Mai 2009)

Vorderausgang ist gesperrt, Hinterausgang gibts nicht

Hier ist die Tür aus Holz, da klopft der Specht


----------



## David (14. Mai 2009)

Aktuelles Datum: 14.05.2009 - 01:39


----------



## jeef (14. Mai 2009)

cs-manager.com/


----------



## busaku (14. Mai 2009)

Du nicht nehmen Pilz!



Öhm ja.. hab da eben jemanden mit zugespammt ^^


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

FMA

Bin mir da ne Sig am basteln finde aber iwie. kein Bild zu --


----------



## chopi (14. Mai 2009)

Ich komm nie mehr! Ich bin in Chicago, in Chicago
- Irgendwo wo mich keiner kennt
Ich komm nie mehr! Ich bin in Chicago, in Chicago
- Dort wo niemand, niemand meinen Namen nennt!


...Clueso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

|_|_|_|o|_|_|_|
|_|x|o|o|_|x|_|
|_|o|x|x|_|o|_|
|_|x|x|o|x|x|_|
|_|o|o|x|o|x|_|


----------



## Jothann (15. Mai 2009)

Coast Club


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hochgeladen und in meine Sig reingepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (15. Mai 2009)

Heimfidelity Vol.05


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

12.77

---------

last.fm profil aktualisiert


----------



## lucifermaycry (15. Mai 2009)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Atari-2600-Die-...r_36028086.html

grade auf msn wem geschickt^^


----------



## Pethry (15. Mai 2009)

if($_FILES['fileinput2']['type'] == "application/vnd.ms-excel" ){

phpcode


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

http://eifelphilosoph.blog.de/2009/05/04/p...fspelz-6054191/

-------------

grad wo anders verlinkt


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

http://wowfaces.onlinewelten.com/displayim...m=22&pos=86


jemand gelinkt


----------



## Bexor (16. Mai 2009)

Arctic Monkeys


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------

im film rate faden gepostet


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

PowerPoint - Präsentieren Sie Ihre schönsten Abstürze. 

hab grad was aus Stupidedia kopiert.


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

(15:55:17) rob: hihi 
(15:55:22) rob: <3 	  				 	 	 	   	 	  	   		  	 
(15:55:29) conte: \m/


----------



## lucifermaycry (17. Mai 2009)

file:///C:/Users/webdev/webdesign/index.php


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Fatal error: Call to undefined method DB_Error::setErrorHandling() in /var/www/webscripts2/buffed.de/include/base.inc.php on line 137


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pa33P9A5iHs&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pa33P9A5iHs&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


^^


----------



## Aero_one (19. Mai 2009)

Für Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung und verbleiben für heute 

Nicht wirklich aber naja


----------



## lucifermaycry (19. Mai 2009)

<[censored^^] spielt jetzt Trackmania Nations Forever>


----------



## Naho (19. Mai 2009)

Gefüge irgendwos mid versprühen und daun pressen und daun bei da rekristalisation feines gefüge durch kristallverletzungen und kristalations keimen beim rekristallisierndurch Verdüsen oder Zerstäuben von Metallschmelzen


GMB lernen^^


----------



## Greshnak (20. Mai 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Gefüge irgendwos mid versprühen und daun pressen und daun bei da rekristalisation feines gefüge durch kristallverletzungen und kristalations keimen beim rekristallisierndurch Verdüsen oder Zerstäuben von Metallschmelzen
> 
> 
> GMB lernen^^



Was isn GMB??


Hab nix im strg v ^^


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

c) Ich versuche Simon zu bestechen und somit in den Keller zu kommen (Erfolgschance: 50%) 

Komme grade ausm RPG Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (21. Mai 2009)

hud_centerid "0"

cs cfg. erweitern^^


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Methamphetamin

Gerade Breaking Bad geguckt, wollte sehen was es mit dem Zeugs genau auf sich hat.^^


----------



## Ol@f (21. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E

Fand ich witzig und wollt ich nem Kumpel schicken.


----------



## rEdiC (21. Mai 2009)

http://profile.deine-tierwelt.de/uploads/1...60131_thumb.jpg


----------



## Naarg (22. Mai 2009)

http://last-emperor.de/robbers/me/261567/c9900

ein spendengammellink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Dream Theater 20 KILL
Billy Talent 34
Manowar 52 SAVE
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 32


----------



## jeef (22. Mai 2009)

The_Advent___Kombination_Research_14.09.08.mp3


----------



## jolk (24. Mai 2009)

[X] Hier drücken für Fettfleck auf dem Monitor


ich fands gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Mai 2009)

http://yfrog.com/0xwowscrnshot121808164228j

screen den ich vorhin in nen anderen thread gepostet hab^^.


----------



## Shohet (24. Mai 2009)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/do...?promo=disabled

Link zu ner Seite mit HQ wallpapern den ich vorhin in nem anderen Thread gepostet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Sneedlewood (24. Mai 2009)

1337crew.info

Gabs iwo im Blizz off topic, link geht aber glaub ich nicht mehr :<


----------



## Servon (24. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 36
Skyfire 36
Whitechapel 42 KILL
AC/DC 34 SAVE
Danko Jones 24


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 28 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 30 NEW ihr neuestes Lied ein etwas älteres Lied

;P bin einfach eine faule person und kopier brav alles^^


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Billy Talent 44
Skyfire 34
Whitechapel 26 KILL
Danko Jones 04
Linkin Park 32 save 

@ mina: warum sollte man auch alles abschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

z. Hd. Andreas ****

Neukundenalage ftw ...


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2009)

Es ist kein Zeichen von Gesundheit, an eine von Grund auf kranke Gesellschaft angepasst zu sein.

___
Hab eben noch gesucht,wer das sagte.
Ps. Weiß das jemand? *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Telefone und Computer verbrauchen in deutschen Wohnungen inzwischen mehr Strom als die Beleuchtung.


NEON ftw.^^


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Vitrine


----------



## Rappi (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erklärung: Meine Userbars, deren Link ich mir nochmal gespeichert habe, als ich die Signatur geändert habe.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/haha205fb51ajpg.jpg


----------



## Ol@f (31. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xSyPFnv9hY...feature=related


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/1wsdfe1x/tafkaazRGB500.png

-----------

hatte das im was hört ihr grade thread gepostet


----------



## Ol@f (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...itics&tsp=1

Interessanter Artikel^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/swq31jw6/707.gif

Für meine neue Sig kopiert =)


----------



## Vodkabrause (1. Juni 2009)

„Populanten von Domizilen mit fragiler, transparenter Außenstruktur sollten sich von der beschleunigenden Umfunktionierung von gegen Deformation resistenter Materie distanzieren!“


-----------

Grade eben meine Signatur im Forum neu geschrieben und den Text aus nem Dokument in den Optionen eingefügt, ... wundert mich, dass da noch ncihts anderes dazwischen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5PflCacDyM...feature=related 

War grad im Forum und da hats einer gepostet, aber wollte es lieber im neuen Tab öffnen und habs im Zwischenspeicher abgelegt.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Lungodan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5PflCacDyM...feature=related
> 
> War grad im Forum und da hats einer gepostet, aber wollte es lieber im neuen Tab öffnen und habs im Zwischenspeicher abgelegt.



Ich hab das Video nur ganz kurz angeguckt und wahllos vorgespult und was sehe ich: "mein mousepet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82970

------

grad im suche nach addon forum verlinkt


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfwrICffBGo

Keine Ahnung, wieso ich das kopiert habe <.<'


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

John Patrick Amedori

musste ich doch glatt mal googeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (2. Juni 2009)

(bis inkl. 21/22)

Für eine Statistik...


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8TtblR5gM...feature=related

hatte das im bewerte den titel des users über dir gepostet^^


----------



## $n4re (3. Juni 2009)

Alfred Lothar Wegener (* 1. November 1880 in Berlin; † November 1930 in Grönland) war ein deutscher Meteorologe, Polar- und Geowissenschaftler.

______________________
Für ein Schulreferat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ewalll (3. Juni 2009)

gkqwj3j

Ne Seriennummer die ich inventarisiert habe..^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Juni 2009)

http://imagr.eu/upload/WoWScrnShot_052509_161911.jpg

Ähm, war ein Bild für ein anderes Thema.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Juni 2009)

^ Failed
< Mag Kekse
v Mag Kekse NICHT, denn er is auf Wasser geskillt xD

mein Text vom thrad zuvor...^^


----------



## Gfiti (9. Juni 2009)

Wie findeste das? http://gfiti.deviantart.com/art/Tribal-2-Eye-125321806 ^^

Bin Schreibfaul xD


----------



## chopi (9. Juni 2009)

In den letzten Monaten ist die Zahl der vermissten Personen dramatisch angestiegen. 
Die jüngste Veröffentlichung der lokalen Polizeibehörde berichtet von einem weiteren tragischen Fall. 
Es handelt sich um ein neunzehnjähriges Mädchen, das zuletzt vor vierzehn Tagen gesehen wurde. 
Die Polizei schließt die Möglichkeit nicht aus, dass es sich hier um ein Verbrechen handelt.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 22 KILL
Daft Punk 30
Gorillaz 28 SAVE
Reamonn 04
SDP 32

___________________

forenspiel halt^^


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqaYmQZgrB4

Weil der Typ einfach krass Ukulele spielen kann.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

Pings:2 | u1quiy0rra: host, dissmastern1: 25ms


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

let it rock kevin udolf
Für den Suche Song Thread ^^


----------



## oOcloudOo (11. Juni 2009)

sry war grad bei den katzen, bin eben ma auf klo dann kannste anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte nicht nachfragen warum er mich auf dem klo anrufen soll ok ...


----------



## Rhokan (11. Juni 2009)

Brownie Story gamesports

vergeblich auf youtube gesucht, und nur mist gefunden. und auf der gamesports seite irgendwie auch nicht. zum glück gibts leute die es einem über icq schicken


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Blink 182 18 KILL
Gorillaz 50
Nickelback 30
Papa Roach 52
Pink Floyd 26 SAVE


----------



## El Homer (12. Juni 2009)

1968 Plymouth Roadrunner 

btw wer noch einen hat pls PM mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli's top 5 albums (3month):


> *1.* Enter Shikari - *Common Dreads* (141)


[align=center]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/align]



> *2.* Johnossi - *All They Ever Wanted* (127)


[align=center]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/align]



> *2.* Frittenbude - *Nachtigall* (127)


[align=center]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/align]



> *4.* Holger Burner - *Cypherpropaganda* (104)


[align=center]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/align]



> *5.* Billy Talent - *Billy Talent III* (97)


[align=center]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/align]

[align=right]generated 12.06.2009[/align] 
[align=right]top albums generator>>[/align]

-----------

grad kopiert


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeUtMMk-pQY 



--------------------------------------------------------------------
War für ein anderesd thread xDD


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

01-peppelino_and_fer_br_-_feelings.flac
02-peppelino_and_fer_br_-_feelings_(reaky_remix).flac

_________________

Habe heute ein wenig Musik geordnet, da hatte ich wohl noch ein paar Tracknamen in der Zwischenablage...


----------



## chopi (18. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQ6ZxMz6B4

---
Die Boston Fail Party...


----------



## Urengroll (18. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> In den letzten Monaten ist die Zahl der vermissten Personen dramatisch angestiegen.
> Die jüngste Veröffentlichung der lokalen Polizeibehörde berichtet von einem weiteren tragischen Fall.
> Es handelt sich um ein neunzehnjähriges Mädchen, das zuletzt vor vierzehn Tagen gesehen wurde.
> Die Polizei schließt die Möglichkeit nicht aus, dass es sich hier um ein Verbrechen handelt.




Falko Jeanne.....^^





//www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/deathknight/talents.html?tal=2305020530003313201251013513200500030000000000000000000230200000000000000000
000000000


----------



## Lungodan (19. Juni 2009)

Press Enter to continue
n Rätsel^^


----------



## Bankchar (19. Juni 2009)

Evangelion:1.01 – You are (not) alone.

muss ich noch gucken :x grad die amazon preise abgechekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (20. Juni 2009)

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/streams.php?sho...p;stream_id=114


----------



## Jothann (20. Juni 2009)

stiocast


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUzGPY6sBeI...feature=related

so schön bescheuert^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.schuelervz.net/Groups/Overview/3272c60b1596a157

xDDDD


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_mfFoLdy61qs/RcoD.../s320/sturm.jpg

Wurde fürn Thread benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

http://www.heuer-brunkensen.de/Brunkensen/...Ex/U_TippEx.jpg

bilderschlacht ^^


----------



## lilmania (24. Juni 2009)

&#1203;&#824;&#1202;&#824;&#824;&#1203;Maks&#1203;&#824;&#1202;&#824;&#824;&#1203; H. 
23.06.2009 um 21:40 Uhr                                                                                                                                                    Re: [kein Betreff]                                     

                  ich hab so gut wie jede gruppe von dir kopieri (lach lach ) freufreu




wollte denn fragen was diese scheiss nachricht sollte 0o


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hluzM1PxZBs...feature=related


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ein Youtube-Video verlinkst Du wie folgt im Forum:
Nehmen wir an, Du hättest folgenden Youtube-Link -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZBgHBHQT8
Nun nimmst Du den Teil nach dem "v=", also in dem Fall "JDZBgHBHQT8" und packst ihn zwischen [ youtube ] JDZBgHBHQT8 [ /youtube ] nur ohne Leerzeichen.

Greets
Davatar


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

??? ich kapier das ürgend wie net ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Juni 2009)

taskkill /im

--------------

grad ne .bat geschrieben, die u.a. einige prozesse killt


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2009)

ATM OF EREBUS

Age of Mythology Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tqYUTjQIc0...feature=related


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2009)

&#1052;&#1080;&#1088; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1090;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103;

-------

grad wo anders gepostet was ich höre.


----------



## Winipek (29. Juni 2009)

10.06.2009 
Registrierungsdatum

<-naja gerad im Büro^^


----------



## Winipek (29. Juni 2009)

&#1052;&#1080;&#1088; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1090;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103;


hehe^^ gerad gegooglt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (29. Juni 2009)

1


------
Keine Ahnung wo ich das kopiert habe und vorallem *warum*?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2009)

Healbot ist ein Raidframe mit integrierter Clique Funktion,d.h. man bindet verschiedene Sprüche auf seine Maustasten um sie direkt zu casten sobald man sich über dem Frame eines Spielers befindet,eine Bedienung über die Tastatur wird damit unnötig.

Desweiteren werden auch sämtliche Debuffs und Hots angezeigt die auf euren Mitspielern wirken und im Falle von blühenden Lebens auch die Stapelgröße.
Wer eher eine Grid-ähnliche Darstellung bevorzugt kann Healbot auch in eine kompakt-quadratische Form packen. 

Für jemanden aus Buffed kopiert^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2009)

KILL 



aus dem song thread^^


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6618973/Biff_s...Stand_up_Comedy

Wollte jemand bei MSN das Lied zeigen - Biff von Zurück in die Zukunft am singen^^


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOfsr9D-KXU

Ähm, glaub ging an meinen Bruder..^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=59674284

----------

grad wem geschickt

@fussellord: reportet und so


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juli 2009)

Stronger

---

Hab nach Daft Punk auf Youtube gesucht.


----------



## Rodney (6. Juli 2009)

der chef geht amok!!


----------



## Steeler_21 (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4

----

keine erklärung xD


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

#navbar-iframe {
height: 0px;
visibility: hidden;
display: none;
}

------------

hab diese info leiste bei blogger entfernt


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBLXj2tHn0s
aus dem bewerte den song über dir thread^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

<!-- AKVS body start v1.6 -->
<div id="akct"><a id="akpeel" href="http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/aktuell" 
target="_blank" title="Stoppt die Vorratsdatenspeicherung! Jetzt klicken &amp; handeln!"><img
src="http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/images/Akvst.gif"
alt="Stoppt die Vorratsdatenspeicherung! Jetzt klicken &amp;handeln!" /></a>
<a id="akpreload" href="http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/?title=Online-Demo" target="_blank" 
title="Willst du auch an der Aktion teilnehmen? Hier findest du alle relevanten Infos und
Materialien:"><img src="http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/images/Akvsi.gif"
alt="Willst du auch an der Aktion teilnehmen? Hier findest du alle relevanten Infos
und Materialien:" /></a></div>
<!-- AKVS body end -->


------------

grad aufn blog gepackt


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed.de
hehe.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=737

-----

grad wo anders gelinkt


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2009)

|   +---john frusciante
|   |   +---John Frusciante -  Live at Johnny Foley 2001
|   |   +---John Frusciante - A Sphere in the Heart of Silence
|   |   +---John Frusciante - Acoustic versions of Songs From Shadows
|   |   +---John Frusciante - Curtains
|   |   +---John Frusciante - DC EP
|   |   +---John Frusciante - estrus ep
|   |   +---John Frusciante - From The Sounds Inside
|   |   +---John Frusciante - Inside of Emptiness
|   |   +---John Frusciante - Niandra Lades & Usually Just A T-Shirt
|   |   +---John Frusciante - shadows collide with people
|   |   +---John Frusciante - Smile from the Streets You Hold
|   |   +---John Frusciante - The Will To Death
|   |   +---John Frusciante - To Record Only Water For Ten Days
|   |   \---The Empyrean

--------

sind die sachen die ich von dem herren hab.


----------



## Aitaro (3. August 2009)

nix drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

Headset SENNHEISER PC 131

mein bruder wollte nen testbericht lesen -> google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

( gar nichts )


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2009)

border="1"

--------

ich muss das n paar mal pasten


----------



## Haszor (5. August 2009)

passwort1


Mein Warhammer Passwort^^


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

feuerwehr is wieder mit vollem löschzug angerückt


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dmZAuv1zrdo&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dmZAuv1zrdo&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>

-------------

grad in nem anderen forum eingebettet


----------



## El Homer (9. August 2009)

Ø



grad einen Bericht geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (10. August 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/brachialemusikgestalter


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

1 11 211 2111 11221Wie lautet die nächste Zeile? 

Kein Scherz, das war bei mir, wär aber cool, wenn jemand weis, wies weitergeht, ich komm einfach nicht drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (13. August 2009)

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...I1680x1050.html

=)


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioG_fCClq9I...feature=related

hab ich in mein youtubetomp3converter eingegeben ;D


----------



## Vicell (16. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAzNgcnlY1A

vom Songthread noch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (16. August 2009)

...brains...brains...brains...brains...error...404...


ähh ja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


musste grad eifnach in nen anderen thread rein


----------



## 2boon4you (16. August 2009)

natürlich gibt es auch beim Frequency dieses Jahr die OTTAROCKER Bieraktion um unschlagbare 1,-- Euro für die schicke Dose!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

Lunatic - Hymn


----------



## Vartez (18. August 2009)

ja


Mhhh..... ja, muste nem Freund n paar fragen beantworten Beantworten und muste irgendwie nur ja schreiben und weils zu lange dauerte strg+v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2009)

http://i30.tinypic.com/rm75et.jpg

--------

gibt kein cover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingseb (20. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUfTksTNOXM

Gerade per Dvd video soft gezogen :>


----------



## El Homer (10. September 2009)

G90 ;Absolutmassystem
G17 ;xy Bearbeitungsebene
G94 F100 ;Vorschubgeschwindigkeit vf = 100 m/min
G95 S1200 ;Hauptspindeldrehzahl n =1200 1/min
T02 ;Werkzeug Schaftfräser d 6mm
M03 ; Haubtspindel ein
G00 X0 ;Eilgang auf WST_NP
G01 Z-3
G01 x15 y0
G01 x15 y65
G01 x40 y65
G01 x85 y20
G01 x115 y20
G01 z3
G00 x135 y36 
G01 Z-5
G01 x125 y36
G01 x110 y36
G02 x110 y70 r17
G01 x130 y70
M30


ein einfaches CNC Programm (Übung)
wer wissen will wie das ausschaut..der kann sich das Programm laden : http://freenet-homepage.de/palmill/index.htm   (oben links)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (10. September 2009)

<script language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHgUVc8Q7bQ


Youtube Link halt *gg*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (14. September 2009)

_Phenom II X4 940_


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...124190&st=0

der link füüür... ja, irgendein thread den ich verlinkt habe^^

im übrigen n sehr geiles spiel


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/charsheet/27076947

Link ausm Offi Forum xD


----------



## Blackinboi (16. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCa_z47nfGM...re=channel_page

Verschicke gerade ein Video was ich selbst mit nem Freund zusammen gechnitten habe.
Um eine bessere Kamrea zu Gewinnen.

Hänge hier wie verrückt am PC O.o^^

PARKOUR & TRICKING


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. September 2009)

+*#*David*#*+ &#8206;(9/15/2009 11:53 PM): nacht


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

(\__/) ~ Bunny
(='.'=)
(").(")

(\(\ ~ Sleeping Bunny
(-.-)
O_(")(")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich grad beim Bildersuchenspiel mitgemacht hab


----------



## jeef (16. September 2009)

Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 0 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)

hm voll ausversehen kopiert^^


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hmm... oO


----------



## Waide (22. September 2009)

http://www.rinkworks.com/namegen/

Mir viel kein Name ein  ^^

mfg


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für mein avatar


----------



## sympathisant (7. Oktober 2009)

Eric Cantona


_gerade was über ihn in wiki gesucht und zu faul gewesen den namen selbst zu schreiben ... _


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/tokiohotel

------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Aber dass ein Dualcore mit 2x2Ghz mit 4Ghz läuft ist eine Lüge. Es sind 2x2Ghz, aber nicht 4. Kleines Beispiel dazu: Du hast 2 Autos, jedes kann 200km/h fahren. Kannst du also 400km/h fahren? Nein! Aber dafür 2x200km/h.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------

grad im film rate fred gepostet


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=128292

Im Irc gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Blumio
^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

/zug


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/610/board/view/223

---------

kp warum^^


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2009)

Emsstraße 51


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

interessiert

Naya , das is jetzt echt peinlich . Meine Sis hats gegoogelt XD


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2009)

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...cebook-fail.jpg


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSAigHTMu-4

Jep^^


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2009)

http://img4.abload.de/img/lulzia6a.png

Albumcoverthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4WPad23oEA

Wtf^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2009)

http://gratiswurst.de/wp-content/uploads/2...qc-original.jpg

-------------

link kopiert um das bild auf mein imgimg acc zu mirrorn


----------



## Urengroll (18. Oktober 2009)

&#21531;&#12399;&#24190;&#21315;&#12398;&#26178;&#12434;&#36234;&#12360;&#12390;&#12356;&#12367;

&#25147;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;&#12288;&#32203;&#33394;&#12398;&#12459;&#12465;&#12521;
&#25569;&#12426;&#12375;&#12417;&#12390;&#12288;&#12373;&#36855;&#12356;&#32154;&#12369;&#12390;&#12367;
&#21531;&#12434;&#26144;&#12375;&#20986;&#12379;&#12427;&#12381;&#12398;&#30643;&#12434;&#25506;&#12375;&#20986;&#12377;&#12414;&#12391;&#65279;


----------



## Scharamo (18. Oktober 2009)

[21:45:46] [W From] [Tyrandria]: hi, möchtest du als heiler naxx 25 mitkommen? (solltest natürlich equip und erfahrung haben)

Frag mich nicht warum ^^


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PtfyRjkn40


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

Kaas - Die Orsons

-------------

musste jemandem diesen riesen fail mitteilen^^


----------



## chopi (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.expli.de/uploads/images/erdbeer...878645_2069.jpg

Bissl im Wowforum getrolltholfen


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129466




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

http://kuvaton.com/kuvei/csi.jpg

----------

per itzekuh verschickt


----------



## jeef (23. Oktober 2009)

http://usb.unitedsb.de/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Pos. Eigenschaften	ach da habe ich ganz viele, finde es einfach raus.
Neg. Eigenschaften	ich werde mich doch nicht selbst schlecht machen.

Das is wohl noch von vorhin als ich wem was von nem Chatterprofil(nich meins) gezeigt hatte xD


----------



## jeef (24. Oktober 2009)

violence_ablood 1
violence_hblood 1
violence_agibs 1
violence_hgibs 1

cs cfg ^^


----------



## Mastertrl (26. Oktober 2009)

I've been looking at the sizes of the _transfererr & _transferlog tables. There are a number of sites that look like these tables have not been cleared out for some time. Could you please have a look at it? 

The sites are (ordered by highest to lowest table sizes): 
-
Panton Street
Surrey Quays
Dudley
Stoke
Huddersfield
Brighton
Richmond
Kensington
Oxford Magdalen Street
Covent Garden
Camden Town


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na, wer kommt drauf was gemeint is? (es zu erklären würde zu weit führen...)


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2009)

Links Zwo Drei Vier
Links Zwo Links Zwo Links Zwo Drei Vier Links
Links Zwo Links Zwo Links Zwo Drei Vier Links
Links Zwo Drei Vier

...könnt Rammstein sein!


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (27. Oktober 2009)

HEy Sahra, folgendes:

Wir haben die nächsten 3 Samstage 1.-Hilfe-Seminare.

Wenn du Teilnehmen würdest:
      -müsstest du an einem der Samstag von 9-15 Uhr dort sein
      -15€ bezahlen
      -Dich möglichst schnell (per Telefon z.b.) anmelden, wenn eine Liste voll ist,
       ist sie halt voll ^^

Wenn du das Seminar abschliesst, ist es das selbe wie später bei der führerscheinprüfung-
dann hättest du es schon, und das billiger.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is wohl noch von vorhin, der halbe Tanzkurs fehlte, kb gehabt alles immerwieder zu schreiben 'gg'


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHr0rCfP2QU


----------



## jeef (28. Oktober 2009)

http://img5.imagebanana.com/img

hrhrh fail copy ^^


----------



## Allyz (28. Oktober 2009)

Acetylseryltyrosylserylisoleucylthreonylserylprolylserylglytaminylphenylalanylva
lylphenylalanylleucylserylserylvalyltryptophylalanylaspartylprolylisoleucylgluta
m
ylleucylleucylasparaginylvalylcysteinylthreonylserylserylleucylglycylasparaginyl
g
lutaminylphenylalanylglutaminylthreonylglutaminylglutaminalanylarginylthreonylth
r
eonylglutaminylvalylglutaminylglutaminylphenyllalanylserylglutaminylvalyltryptop
h
yllysylprolylphenylalanylprolylgnutaminylserylthreonylvalylarginylphenylalanylpr
o
lylglycylaspartylvalyltyrosyllysylvalyltyrosylarginyltyrosylasparaginylalanylval
y
lleucylaspartylprosyllysylvalyltyrosylarginyltyrosylasparaginnylalanylvalylleucy
l
aspartylprolylleucylisoleucylthreonylalanylleucylleucylglycylthreonylphenylalany
l
aspartylthreonylarginylasparaginylarginylisoleucylisoleucylglutamylvalylglutamyl
a
sparaginylglytaminglylglutaminylserylpoilythreonylthreonylalanylglutamylthreonyl
l
eucylaspartylalanylthreonylarginylarginylvalylaspartylaspartylalanylthreonylvaly
l
alanylisoleucylarginylserylalanylasparaginylisoleucylasparaginylleucylvalylaspar
a
ginylglutamylleucylvalylarginyglycylthreonylglycylleucyltyrosylasparaginylglutam
i
nylasparaginylthreonylphenylalanylglutamylserylmethionylserylglycylleucylvalyltr
y
ptophylthreonylserylalanylprolylalanylserine

Also: Das ist der Wissenschaftliche Name für das Tabakmosaikvirus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Hab nach dem längsten Wort der Welt gesucht)


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

Selma I. van Dijk
Aufwachen

Wenn du morgen früh aufwachst
und die Sonne dich wieder anlacht.

Wenn du morgen früh aufstehst
und einen neuen Tag entgegen gehst.

Wenn du im Zwielicht dein Gesicht
im Spiegel siehst.

das Leben dir wieder einen herrlichen Tag verspricht..

Dann bin ich in Gedanken bei dir
Schau' dir in die Augen
und sag dir
wie einmalig und wunderbar du bist.
Schenk' dir nen Kuss
und spazier'
durch den morgigen Tag
an deiner Hand
neben dir............


----------



## jeef (29. Oktober 2009)

https://www.battlefieldheroes.com/playnow


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tierwelt/a...r_ernaehrt.html


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

Hefe


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

<BR>
html programmieren :x


----------



## jeef (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YG_WWZYqUs


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

Vonali flüstert: lol faceroll...


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev...ngeonsystem.xml



gerade für ein anderes Thema gebraucht^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. November 2009)

<Gesprächspartikel>: dient dazu, eine Information zu bestätigen, auszudrücken, dass man etw. verstanden  ...


grad mit nem mädchen über msn diskutiert das 'aha' ein wort ist..


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

tVNtnOFdP4Y

Das war noch um ein YouTube-Video hier zu verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ein paar Fails im "TeH Failthread" gepostet und das ist das letzte was ich kopiert hab.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Girlschool - Legend

Lied xD


----------



## jeef (3. November 2009)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41RBEt4hE3L.jpg

ich frag mich echt warum? ;X


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

Bethesda Softworks - 10
Capcom - 9
Eidos Interactive - 13
Infinity Ward - 8
Insomniac Games - 11
LucasArts - 17
Naughty Dog - 10
Neversoft - 8
Nintendo - 11
Raven Software - 9
Rockstar Games - 14 [hurt]
Square-Enix - 12
THQ - 6 [heal]
Ubisoft - 14
Blizzard Entertainment - 8 


das dürfte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (6. November 2009)

Alors On Danse

muss mich immer voll besicken wenn ich das lied hör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2009)

http://danbruno.net/blog/wp-content/upload.../03/pencils.png


----------



## EspCap (8. November 2009)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.   

Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis at vero eros et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril delenit augue duis dolore te feugait nulla facilisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

http://armory.wow-europe.com/search.xml?se...ectedTab=guilds

"beste Gilde" von WoW ^^


----------



## Naarg (10. November 2009)

bool bHans = comboBox1.Text == sHugo;
            if (bHans == true) 
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Es muss noch ein Benutzer ausgewählt werden"); 
            }
            if (textBox1.Text.Length < 3)
            {
                MessageBox.Show("Die Seriennummer ist zu kurz");
            }
            if(textBox2.Text.Length < 3) {
                MessageBox.Show("Der Gerätenamen fehlt");
        }
            else { }
        }

Das ist C#, meine dritte Fremdsprache


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

anamnesis


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

http://www.deuframat.de/deuframat/images/2...urg/abb7_gr.jpg


----------



## jeef (11. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v

tjo da war ich wohl sogar noch zu doof zum kopieren^^


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

[hurt]

^^


----------



## $n4re (11. November 2009)

hehe, hier Billy Talent mit White Sparrows xD (habs nem kumpel geschickt) :

Today I walked down our old street,
Past the diner where we'd meet,
Now I dine alone in our old seats.
The cold wind blows right through my bones,
And I feel like I'm getting old,
But I wished I was getting old with you.

I held your hand when we took shelter from the rain,
She laughed as we picked up our children's names,
(White sparrows) fell from heaven and carried her away.
(Black arrows) cut the strings of my heart I keel and pray.

Her clothes hang in the closet still,
The phone sits on the windowsill,
And every time it rings it gives my chills.
My heart just stopped when I was told,
Doctor, doctor on the phone,
Said my love was never coming home.

I hold your casket gently walking to the grave,
Dark clouds eclipse the sun won't shine again,
(White sparrows) fell from heaven and carried her away.
(Black arrows) cut the strings of my heart I keel and pray.
They gave her one more day,
To say the words I couldn't say.
I'm crying in pain ...
Crying in pain ...

And I'm looking for answers,
No I'm not looking for answers,
But dear God why did you choose her?
(White sparrows) fell from heaven and carried her away.
(Black arrows) cut the strings of my heart I keel and pray.
They gave her one more day,
To say the words I couldn't say.
I'm crying in pain ...
Crying in pain ...
Our love will remain ...
I'm crying in pain ...


----------



## Dragonique (11. November 2009)

*Man unterscheidet vier Abweichungsoperationen innerhalb des rhetorischen ornatus:*​ ​ 
adiectio (Zusatz)
detractio (Wegfall)                       syntagmatische Abweichung => rhetorische      Figuren
transmutatio      (Umstellung)
immutatio      (Austausch)          }      paradigmatische Abweichung => uneigtl. Sprechen

...oh. Aus der Niederschrift der Vorlesungen meines Literaturprofs.
​


----------



## Slayed (11. November 2009)

1. Stop! Before It's Too Late And We've Destroyed It All

I live
I stalk
I hunt
I eat
With indifference for all
I walk
I kill
I sleep
I breed
Slowly taking control
The sickest part of our species
Ravenous to evolve
We spread like a fucking disease
No vaccine protocol

And at the end of days
This will be our legacy
We

Kill, kill
Multiply
Until the skies are black
And the rivers dry
Take, take
Take our time
We leave no one else behind
Kill, kill
And deny
Until the skies are black
And the rivers dry
Take, take
We take our time
We leave nothing else behind

I don't
Feel anything
At all
As rats gnaw at my bones
I'm not
Made of the
Same things at all
A mechanical heart
The sickest part
Of our species
Ravenous to evolve
We spread like a fucking disease
No vaccine protocol

You cannot stop what never ends





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (12. November 2009)

Tok_Tok_live_______Tresor_Berlin__04.04.2005.MP3


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. November 2009)

_"Allein das Öffnen der Kiste entscheidet über den Zustand der darin eingeschlossenen Katze. Meist gibt es dabei nur drei mögliche Zustände: Lebendig, tot und tierisch sauer."

_


----------



## TheEwanie (13. November 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22005 öhhhh....


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. November 2009)

gWGcEOu4PUk

ein youtube code...


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

Partnerin

kein plan wieso xD


----------



## TheEwanie (15. November 2009)

Suntreader


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

Pythagoras
"Wer mit dem Messer die Kehle eines Rindes durchtrennt und beim Brüllen der
Angst taub bleibt, wer kaltblütig das schreiende Böcklein abzuschlachten vermag
und den Vogel verspeist, dem er selber das Futter gereicht hat - wie weit ist ein
solcher noch vom Verbrechen entfernt?
"Alles, was der Mensch den Tieren antut, kommt auf den Menschen wieder
zurück."

Aristoteles
"Wie der Mensch in seiner Vollendung das edelste aller Geschöpfe ist, so ist er,
losgerissen von Gesetz und Recht, das schlimmste von allen."

Laotse
"Seid gut zu den Menschen, zu den Pflanzen und zu den Tieren! Hetzt weder
Menschen noch Tiere, noch fügt ihnen Leid zu!"

Gautama Buddha
"Die Wesen mögen alle glücklich leben, und keinen möge ein Übel treffen. Möge
unser ganzes Leben Hilfe sein an anderen! Ein jedes Wesen scheuet Qual, und
jedem ist sein Leben lieb. Erkenne dich selbst in jedem Sein und quäle nicht und
töte nicht."

Mahatma Gandhi
"Ich glaube, dass geistiger Fortschritt an einem gewissen Punkt von uns verlangt,
dass wir aufhören, unsere Mitlebewesen zur Befriedigung unserer körperlichen
Verlangen zu töten."
"Für mich ist das Leben eines Lamms nicht weniger wertvoll als das Leben eines
Menschen. Und ich würde niemals um des menschlichen Körpers willen einem
Lamm das Leben nehmen wollen. Je hilfloser ein Lebewesen ist, desto grösser ist
sein Anspruch auf menschlichen Schutz vor menschlicher Grausamkeit."
"Die Erde hat genug für die Bedürfnisse eines jeden Menschen, aber nicht für
seine Gier."


----------



## riesentrolli (15. November 2009)

http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/garbad1eac07jpg.jpg

---------------

grad wo anders eingebunden


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

&#3670;&#1756;&#1763;Nerolon The Lamer SaFt

mein css kiddy name xD


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8


----------



## Varghoud (16. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=852tMimeFoY


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

SEGNUNG
ich wollte wissen wie die aussieht und da ich das bild ned bei "itemvoting" ned gesehen hab hab ichs mal kopiert und normal einfach gesucht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nubi (16. November 2009)

@

Total unspektakulär, aber ich kann auf der Seite in meiner Sig kein @ machen zum einloggen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> icq nummern o.ä. von andren leuten wär auch nich so toll...
> 
> btt:
> -- border panel
> ...



Aus grund irgend eines Forumsspiels musst ich irgend ein Kommentar aus nem fred kopieren


----------



## jeef (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

The Journey To The Heaviside Layer

hmmm...


----------



## Hackseputt (22. November 2009)

1) Herstellung des Blattfarbstoffextraktes:
Die Versuchsstoffe werden zusammen mit handelsüblichem Sand und Aceton in eine Reibschale gegeben und zerrieben.


schreib grad ein Protokoll über Blattfarbstoffe, die wir mittel Chromatographie nachgewiesen haben XD


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

7mHe6FMs46o


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

LFM Tank, Heal und 2dd für HDS hc

Oo


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

Chakram


----------



## Winipek (25. November 2009)

D: \ daten \ a01 \ daten \ Avus\Brief


----------



## Realcynn (25. November 2009)

-4bg,1e0,-46b,1at -4bl,1ho,-48p,1cc -4ag,kv,-4a2,jn -4a2,jn,-496,ir -4ah,ma,-4ag,kv -4a8,nm,-4ah,ma -49b,ov,-4a8,nm -4a9,1bc,-42v,1af -4aa,1l5,-49u,1eh -47v,1n1,-4a2,1hf -496,ir,-47u,ih -47q,q2,-49b,ov -45v,1nk,-497,1jo -47k,m2,-419,lj -45b,ql,-47q,q2 -46i,191,-40b,1be -43h,1o1,-47s,1la -3pp,ql,-45b,ql -3rs,1mi,-45s,1mi -44g,1gi,-3up,1ft -419,1bd,-430,1af -41d,lk,-3r4,l2 -40a,1be,-3v1,1ab -41a,1bd,-3vu,1be -3qs,199,-3up,16n -3up,1ft,-3t4,1f2 -3t4,1f2,-3s8,1ds -3rp,19s,-3s8,18e -3rk,1c2,-3rp,19s -3re,1cr,-3rm,1b5 -3rm,1b5,-3r7,19m -3s8,1ds,-3rk,1c2 -3ju,1mj,-3rs,1mi -3r4,l2,-3j9,kc -3qb,18p,-3p7,187 -3r7,19m,-3qb,18p -3qi,1ea,-3re,1cr -3om,1fb,-3qi,1ea -3hv,r8,-3pp,ql -3p7,187,-3nk,17u -3m9,1fq,-3om,1fb -3o2,1c7,-3h3,1au -3hf,1fp,-3m9,1fq -3jt,1mp,-3jh,1l6 -3jf,1pd,-3jr,1o7 -3jr,1o7,-3jt,1mp -3j9,kc,-3al,ip -386,1i7,-3j8,1in -3jh,1l6,-3iv,1k8 -3iv,1k8,-3ht,1ji -3ik,1qf,-3jf,1pd -3gj,1rj,-3ik,1qf -3cf,sn,-3hv,r8 -3h3,1au,-3al,18n -3ht,1ji,-3gi,1jc -3gh,1nl,-3c0,1nk -3bg,1sb,-3gj,1rj -3e9,-cg,-3dt,-db -3dt,-db,-3d5,-e8 -3e8,-bc,-3e9,-cg -3dm,-ab,-3e8,-bc -3cb,-98,-3dm,-ab -3b3,1fm,-3dl,1fj -3d5,-e8,-3ce,-en -3ce,-en,-3bg,-et -3bs,-bq,-36j,-cv -3a8,-8k,-3cb,-98 -37m,ul,-3cf,sn -3c1,1nl,-2nr,1l8 -3al,ip,-30u,in -3al,18n,-34b,15q -36s,1g5,-3b3,1fm -39u,1s9,-3bg,1sb -30g,-8k,-3a8,-8k -370,1rn,-39u,1s9 -37f,vt,-36s,ua -376,107,-36t,ul -36j,-cv,-2su,-f6 -367,104,-364,um -36g,uk,-36k,vm -36a,u5,-36c,v1 -360,u9,-35u,v2 -35m,u4,-35n,ur -36t,10a,-36k,u6 -361,vs,-35s,ud -35j,ve,-35d,u8 -34r,1gk,-36v,1g5 -31r,1r0,-374,1ro -34c,10d,-342,ub -34s,10e,-34r,u8 -35e,100,-359,ub -35f,u9,-35b,um -353,u2,-356,ur -34s,ud,-34k,ul -34f,u5,-34g,ul -34d,15s,-32v,15a -329,1hf,-34r,1gk -2ov,vf,-32j,ub -330,116,-333,uk -33r,10a,-33m,u8 -33t,uc,-33p,un -33j,uf,-33g,uq -33a,ud,-33c,uq -33c,uq,-335,up -32t,uh,-32s,uo -32c,vo,-32n,ud -32q,105,-332,ud -32v,15a,-31i,157 -31a,7t,-30l,7i -320,9e,-31r,8h -31r,8h,-31a,7t -31d,bn,-31v,ag -31v,ag,-320,9e -305,cv,-31d,bn -30u,in,-2ni,in -31i,157,-2vs,15a -2vn,1io,-329,1hf -30m,1i8,-31h,1i6 -30j,1qt,-31t,1r0 -2p7,-8k,-30g,-8k -302,a9,-2mv,9g -2tu,du,-305,cv -2vs,15a,-2mc,15a -2rt,1i6,-30l,1ia -2v5,1qt,-30j,1qt -2qe,e9,-2tu,du -2ta,1r9,-2v5,1qt -2su,-f6,-2kp,-gv -2ri,1s8,-2ta,1r9 -2rk,-qh,-2r2,-rd -2r2,-rd,-2q0,-s5 -2rn,-nl,-2rs,-pb -2rs,-pb,-2rk,-qh -2r4,-md,-2rn,-nl -2ps,-l6,-2r4,-md -2lj,1i4,-2rt,1i6 

Edit: war nen bissle zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen bisschen eingestaucht 

Oh ok hatte noch ne Free Raiderstrecke im speicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (25. November 2009)

http://i32.tinypic.com/e7mpdy.jpg

irgendeine sig war das fands zu putzig ^^


----------



## Assari (26. November 2009)

++++**** Kaufe Froststoff!!! +++ Stack 6g +++ Bitte per Nachnahme senden! Nehme 100% an!!! ****++++
;P


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

1c2xNJ9HDIg

glaub das is ne youtube ID von nem lied was ich grad in nem anderen forum gepostet hab =/


----------



## Alfadas (27. November 2009)

nehmen wir Bezug auf die mit unserem Büro geführten Telefonate am 23.11.2009 und 26.11.2009 und überreichen in der Anlage die vollstreckbare Ausfertigung des Versäumnisurteils vom 10.09.2009 zwecks Verbindung des Urteils mit dem Berichtigungsbeschluss vom 23.11.2009.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

http://www.vulkan-werk.de/images/feuerloescher%20.jpg

Aha... wahrscheinlich für den "Bilderschlacht" Thread.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

www.fw-feuerwerk.de


mh okee^^


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Biblioteca Alexandrina

^^ grad was geschaut ^^


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

Hamlet-Essay
„A hopeless loser” - Is this a fair evaluation of prince Hamlet at the end of the play?

The adjective hopeless means something, which is impossible to accomplish. In the case of a person it can either mean someone despairing, without hope to reach his goals or  someone who is not able to learn, act, perform or work as desired, who is inadequate for a purpose. A loser can be someone who has lost something, for example a fight, a game, a trial etc.. Another definition is someone who is a misfit, esp. someone who has never or seldom been successful at a job, personal relationship, etc.. The two words combined give you a person who has no future in succeeding, with few good qualities and whom others don't expect to be capable of much.

At the tragic end of the play Hamlet still manages to reach his goal after some difficulties. After the death of his father and swearing an oath to his ghost, Hamlet's main aim in life becomes revenge. He holds great speeches and soliloquies, but when he has an opportunity, he doesn't  take it. He often thinks of achieving his goal, but whenever he tries to he fails and looks for an excuse, for example, Hamlet has the opportunity to kill the king secretly while he is praying, but doesn't, because he wants him to suffer as much as possible. But this doesn't mean that Hamlet doesn't take action. His plan to “catch the conscious of the king” works perfectly. But he can only handle dangerous situations, if he is under pressure. When Polonius reveals himself under the curtain, Hamlet only thinks of  Claudius and revenge and acts spontaneous, making a huge mistake. Hamlet's thoughts are in his way and make him a coward, which is why he succeeds only when he is not thinking. Fortunately for Hamlet, the end of the play is such a scene. Outraged(?) by the duel with Laertes, knowing that his lifetime is almost up and seeing his mother die lets him go berserk and kill the king very emotional. What makes Hamlet partly a loser is that he thinks too much.

At the middle of the play Hamlet starts to believe that he is gods agent, which would make him receive a heavenly reward and exclude him from being a loser. Hamlet is a very religious man, which influences his action. He is afraid of suicide which would make him go to hell. He obviously believes that bringing a sinner to justice will ensure you a place in heaven, although killing itself is a sin. But this was seen differently in those days, after all, the crusades were no sins. One of the ten commandments is “honor your father and mother”. Hamlet is furious at his mother and doesn't think well of her, for good reason. But by insulting her(act 3, scene 4), Hamlet breaks the fifth commandment. He also breaks the sixth commandment by killing Polonius. Although, he later seeks forgiveness from Laertes for killing his father and indirectly killing his sister, which should make him clean, after all he didn't do it on purpose. But the scene ends in a massacre, with Hamlet killing Laertes and the king for revenge. Hamlet obviously believes, that he does the right thing, being on a mission from god to clean up the mess of intrigues in the royal family. To me this doesn't sound too convincing, because he ends up wiping out two families. In his opinion, he acts just, taking a place in heaven, being a winner in the afterlife after all.

Although Hamlet can be called a loser in many fields, he often acts noble and for a just cause and has good qualities, even if they are few. He has been struck with certain tragic events, the death of his father, the quick marriage of his mother and the rejection by Ophelia. For good reason he seams to get mad, whether he is acting or not, all these things have an impact on him. But in all of this confusion, he still manages to focus on his true mission which he promised to the ghost on his father. He is very god fearing, but still has trust in him and believes in morals and keeps his word. But he has also bad  qualities. He speaks with a noble tongue, bat can be very cruel, when he wants to. In the first scene of act three Ophelia wants to find out why Hamlet acts the way he does and Hamlet treats her very badly, calling her a prostitute “get thee to a nunnery”. Although one does not know whether Gertrude knows of the murder of her ex-husband, Hamlet is angry at her and insulting her in act 3 scene 4 and ends up so enraged that he kills Polonius. Hamlet is in a tragic position, which isn't changed by his actions and makes him overall a loser.



Mein HamletEssay was ich grad an meinen Lehrer geschickt hab KEIN WITZ


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

wir machen frostwolf hart xD


--------

Joa... ka warum ich das kopiert habe... aufjedenfall handelt es sich um ein PvP Projekt auf FW xD Mehr sag ich noch nicht dazu ^^


----------



## jeef (2. Dezember 2009)

kommste mal ins icq/miranda/trillian was auch immer du gerade hast ingame schreib ich nicht so viel du nase ^^

__________

kumpel is halt ne pfeife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

[01.12.2009 20:55:37] *** Eric hat die Konversation verlassen ***
[01.12.2009 20:55:42] *** schirkos hat Eric hinzugefügt ***


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

http://www.daddies-united.de/wp-content/up...009/02/spam.jpg

?


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Di7EAAvd1s

Dank ICQ


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specjalna:Losowa_strona

Jup,macht Sinn


----------



## Breakyou (8. Dezember 2009)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c50/shar...ni-023_fail.jpg

hab im Fail Thread gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Dezember 2009)

Let's Play Secret of Mana


----------



## Winipek (9. Dezember 2009)

Zusatzversicherung (Z)


----------



## Xelyna (9. Dezember 2009)

zombieland 

(Nach dem Trailer gesucht - <3 Zombiiiiiiiiiies)


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Termin


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

The Curse of Monkey Island Intro (Ger) ui ein Name xD


----------



## Winipek (10. Dezember 2009)

http://www2.pic-upload.de/10.12.09/wpfhacd3vft.jpg


----------



## Routa (10. Dezember 2009)

#include <iostream>

#include <sstream>


void main(){

//Variable definieren

double zahl1;

//Variable definieren

double zahl2;

//Variable definieren

double resultat;

//Variable definieren

char Operator;



zahl1 = 0;

zahl2 = 0;

resultat = 0;

//Text ausgeben

std::cout << "Geben Sie eine zahl ein:\n" << std::endl; 

//Eingabe in eine Variable übernehmen

std::cin >> zahl1 ;

//Variable ausgeben

std::cout << "Sie haben : " << zahl1 << " eingegeben.\n" << std::endl;



//Text ausgeben

std::cout << "Geben Sie eine zweite zahl ein:\n" << std::endl; 

//Eingabe in eine Variable übernehmen

std::cin >> zahl2 ;

//Text ausgeben

std::cout << "Geben Sie einen Operator ein:\n" << std::endl; 

//Eingabe in eine Variable übernehmen

std::cin >> Operator ;

switch(Operator)

{

case '+' :

{resultat = zahl1 + zahl2;

break ;

}

case '-' :

{resultat = zahl1 - zahl2;

break ;

}

case '*' :

{resultat = zahl1 * zahl2;

break ;

} 

case '/' :

if(zahl2==0){

std::cout << "Divison durch Null nicht moeglich \n" << std::endl; 

break;

}

else

{resultat = zahl1 / zahl2 ;

break ;

}



}

//Variable ausgeben

std::cout << zahl1 << Operator << zahl2 << '=' << resultat <<std::endl;

//std::cout << zahl1 Operator zahl2 << std::endl; // Ausgabe einer Rechnung



}

sage dazu nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Dezember 2009)

1) Fi U Li Ui - switch

2) Ri Di R D - cornery

3) U R Ui Ri Ui Fi U F - right

4) Ui Li U L U F Ui Fi - left

5) F R U Ri Ui Fi - L/pozioma

6) R U Ri U R U U Ri - poczatek 3 rzad (czasami x2)

7) U R Ui Li U Ri Ui L - cornery rzad 3

8) Ri Di R D - s.o.


Rubik's Cube Algorythmen


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2009)

z3eYBgDduWI


----------



## Jägergemeinschaft (13. Dezember 2009)

Friedrich Dürrenmatt wurde am 5. Januar 1921 in Konolfingen, einem Dorf im Kanton Bern, als Sohn des protestantischen Pfarrers Reinhold Dürrenmatt und dessen Ehefrau geboren. Das Abitur machte er 1941 in Bern, wohin die Eltern mit ihm und seiner drei Jahre jüngeren Schwester 1935 gezogen waren. Danach studierte er Literatur, Philosophie und Naturwissenschaften in Bern und Zürich (1941 - 1946). 1946 heiratete Friedrich Dürrenmatt die Schauspielerin Lotti Geißler. Sechs Jahre später zogen die beiden mit ihrem Sohn Peter und ihrer Tochter Ruth nach Neuchâtel.

Anfangs unentschlossen, ob er lieber Maler oder Schriftsteller werden sollte, versuchte Friedrich Dürrenmatt es mit dem Schreiben und finanzierte seinen Lebensunterhalt in den ersten Jahren als Theaterkritiker und durch Auftragsarbeiten, zwischendurch auch als Zeichner und Grafiker. 1945 veröffentlichte er seine erste Erzählung in einer Berner Tageszeitung ("Der Alte"), und am 19. April 1947 wurde sein erstes Theaterstück uraufgeführt ("Es steht geschrieben"). Weltbekannt wurde Friedrich Dürrenmatt durch die Stücke "Der Besuch der alten Dame" (1956) und "Die Physiker" (1962).

Dürrenmatt lehnt jede künstlerische, politische oder religiöse Fixierung ab; er bezeichnet es als seine Aufgabe, nicht Therapeut, sondern Diagnostiker, nicht Ideologe, sondern skeptischer Opponent zu sein, dessen Literatur das Publikum zu Irritation und kritischer Reflexion bewegen soll. Angeregt durch mythologische, profan- und religionsgeschichtliche, sowie auch naturwissenschaftliche Stoffe, geht es in seinen Werken um Recht und Unrecht, Macht und Gewalt, Ohnmacht und Gnade; es agieren Richter und Angeklagte, Henker und Opfer.
(Harenbergs Lexikon der Weltliteratur, Band 2, S. 802)

Nach dem Tod seiner Ehefrau Lotti im Januar 1983 heiratete Friedrich Dürrenmatt am 8. Mai 1984 die Journalistin, Schauspielerin und Filmemacherin Charlotte Kerr.

Am 14. Dezember 1990 starb Friedrich Dürrenmatt in seinem Haus in Neuchâtel.


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

http://i48.tinypic.com/kdv9xu.jpg omg ^^ was ich da noch alles hängen habe


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-fnJNujuRk

Ist der Link für meine Signatur.

Kefka 4 President!


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

!roll

CSS jail server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (14. Dezember 2009)

age-2199


----------



## Jägergemeinschaft (15. Dezember 2009)

yRt5EKRQ *hust*


----------



## Petersburg (15. Dezember 2009)

<+Kane> deine schwester steht vor kik und schreiht "ich bin billiger" <+me|afk> meine schwester ist seit 5 jahren tot du arsch <+Kane> *stand  hab ich gerade einem freund in icq gezeigt :O


----------



## Nawato (18. Dezember 2009)

Leetspeak [&#712;li&#720;tspi&#720;k] (auch Leetspeek; von engl. elite, „Elite“) bezeichnet das Ersetzen von Buchstaben durch ähnlich aussehende Ziffern sowie – nach einer erweiterten Definition – Sonderzeichen. So wird der Begriff Leetspeak selbst häufig 1337, manchmal 1337 5P34K, selten auch 31337 bzw. 313373 geschrieben. 

Rexo weiß es nun ^^


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

http://gameone.de/blog/2009/12/der-gameone...entin-tarantino


Genialer Podcast..grad von nem Freund gelinkt bekommen^^ Alle Tarantinofans - ANKLICKEN!!!


----------



## jeef (26. Dezember 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000...=A3NXTPHB5V6ZOR


----------



## Squack (28. Dezember 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/521708

Eben noch verlinkt gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Dezember 2009)

[09.09.2009 14:41:13] Elias: ch jnn nch typpn un nch rden so hu ab
[09.09.2009 14:41:29] Jan: jalt die freysn

lmao... Chat von mir und nem Kumpel^^


----------



## Bexor (31. Dezember 2009)

160563136435

Was diese Zahl wohl zu bedeuten hat ? ^^


----------



## Aliander (31. Dezember 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=48018


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

_ddgRm3HJjY


----------



## XXI. (5. Januar 2010)

<Rrr-Psi> Was findest du attraktiver an mir:                                      <Rrr-Psi> mein schoenes Gesicht                                      <Rrr-Psi> oder meinen perfekten Koerper?                                      <yenlo> deinen Sinn für Humor


Pfuh ich dachte schon es wären Rapidshare links^^


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

http://s3.directupload.net/images/100105/nlx79c5h.jpg

Das Bild für meine neue Signatur...


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow1UskvZrPc

grad in: Frage ? Na hör mal
gepostet


----------



## Aitaro (12. Januar 2010)

http://fun.drno.de/pics/werbung/danke_Daniel.jpg


----------



## jeef (12. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5UnicL1Qaw <-- FAIL 
wie kann man nur son Mist aus tollen alten sachen,achja gibt ja geld


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

http://www.bmlv.gv.at/abzeichen/uniformen/...schutzanzug.jpg


----------



## vanHaven (12. Januar 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...=1186&sid=3


Realmforum.


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (13. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnX-3dZiFqQ

nem kollegen über msn geschickt


----------



## Powerflower (14. Januar 2010)

The code phrase "Tremfusion Isn't working for me" and then get down to busines

ich war in nem anderem forum unterwegs und naja das ist alt also noch kein spoiler marking und war in schriftgröße 1 geschrieben


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2010)

http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/press/images/Children_of_Hurin_translations/Die_Kinder_Hurins.jpg


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

http://www.bier-am-hbf.de/images/cine/walking_tall_front_small.jpg

Keine Ahnung wie das da hinkommt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2010)

http://www.dokumentiere.de/fotos/diverses/fotos-tote-katze-001.jpg

hops


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Iiiihhhh@Fauzi

btt

Die Person unter mir ...

...Hat am Wochenende Schlag den Raab geguckt
...steht auf Subway
...ist Müde!


----------



## Mindadar (18. Januar 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laster
... um meiner freundin zu erklären was des is :>


----------



## Zirgone (21. Januar 2010)

*Magisches Hühnerei

reittier wollte wissen wies aussieht^^
*


----------



## nitroom (21. Januar 2010)

"komm, dass nächste mal betrinken wir uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann is immer alles gut"


Naja, n freund hat Probleme: Das hier ist ein patentierter Lösungsansatz.


----------



## TheEwanie (23. Januar 2010)

*807.000.000
 Aus nehm anderen Spiel.
*


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

*Captain Capa

-------

*in ner suchmaschine gesucht*
*


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

haben entweder n IQ von einer Pantoffel, den Horizont von der eigenen Privatssphäre, die Lebenserfahrung einer Eintagsfliege oder alles zusammen !

Ich diskutiere mit den wenigen schlauen menschen, die ich kenn !


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. Februar 2010)

Zurzeit gar nix im Zwischenspeicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

IPB3.0


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus einem anderen Thread!


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Es gibt nichts langweiligeres als ein komplettes und vollstaendigesSystem.



Hab mir grade dämliche Computerzitate angeschaut und das kopiert^^


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6wlYYucdR8

Wollte einen Platzhalterbeitrag auf meinem Blog schreiben, aber ich habe es doch gelassen...


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Februar 2010)

Obama 11 
Tom Cruise 8 
Brad Pitt 10
Anne Will 8
Günther Jauch 9
Johnny Depp 20 
Orlando Bloom 10
Claudia Schiffer 10
Anthony Kiedis 11
Bart Simpson 16
Harry Potter 12
Heidi Klum 11
Diddl-maus 8
Michael Ballack 9 (-1)
Thomas Gottschalk 8
Spiderman 10
Das "ohne dich ist alles doof"-schaf 7 
Spongebob 16 
Paul mcCartney 11
Garfield 15
Der kinder-schokolade-günter 9
Ronaldinho 10
Angelina Jolie 9
Hannibal Lecter 10
Peter Griffin (Family Guy) 43 (+1)

Das war von einem anderen Forenspiel^^


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

http://www.archive.o...ozen_Antarctica
__

Freie Musik.


----------



## DummKow (18. Februar 2010)

SELECT a.kz_zuk_prod, b.artikel_nr, a.bezeichn_1, a.bezeichn_2, a.disponent, c.bezeichnung as bez_disponent, 
b.lager, b.lagerbestand, b.kz_standardlager, b.melde_bestand, a.besch_zeit_t, a.benutzerfeld_2, d.bez_zeile1 as bez_lager 
FROM sta_artikelstamm a, sta_lagerstamm b, tab_disponent c, tab_abgangslager d 
WHERE a.artikel_nr = b.artikel_nr AND a.disponent = c.disponent AND b.lagerbestand <> 0 
AND b.lager = d.abg_lager_nr 
AND b.lager = 7 and a.disponent <> 80 and a.status = 0


Ich will endlich Feierabend. :-(


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2010)

[16:54] Zu [Rasur]: 20k wenn du das trinket drigos gibst


----------



## Powerflower (10. März 2010)

<
xD aus nem anderem forenspiel wo ich dann iwie doch keinen bock drauf hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

http://www.xtreme-fun.de/

lol, die Strange seite xD


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (11. März 2010)

Hexadezimalziffern,
binär und dezimal:									
	Hex.		Dualsystem		Dez.	


	0		0	0	0	0		00	
	1		0	0	0	1		01	
	2		0	0	1	0		02	
	3		0	0	1	1		03	



	4		0	1	0	0		04	
	5		0	1	0	1		05	
	6		0	1	1	0		06	
	7		0	1	1	1		07	



	8		1	0	0	0		08	
	9		1	0	0	1		09	
	A		1	0	1	0		10	
	B		1	0	1	1		11	



	C		1	1	0	0		12	
	D		1	1	0	1		13	
	E		1	1	1	0		14	
	F		1	1	1	1		15





kleine hexer 1*1^^


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/142803-der-scharlachrote-ansturm/ 

Und ich weiss irgendwie nicht mehr wieso ich den im Zwischenspeicher hatte <.<


----------



## Billy Eastwood (11. März 2010)

http://www.beatstuff.de


war gerade am geld ausgeben ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (11. März 2010)

Lieferanschrift:
Robert-Bosch-Str. 2
*hier stand eine Handy-Nummer die ich dem Datenschutz zur Liebe mal entfent hab ^^*

Bin grad auf der Arbeit...


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/user/79595/index/profile


ähem...dazu geb ich keine erklärung ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoShinji (12. März 2010)

selectedRows


----------



## rovdyr (12. März 2010)

Barttrimmer


----------



## Neyru (12. März 2010)

****************

kreditkartennummer, möchte ich hier aber nicht posten


----------



## Soldier206 (14. März 2010)

<Elton> Eine alte Kneipenweisheit sagt: Kommt beim Pinkeln kein Furz, dann ist der Pimmel zu kurz!

Ein Spruch von Ibash.de


----------



## nemø (14. März 2010)

_Ave imperator_! Morituri te salutant

Frage an Bernd


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

_19. Tippe das Wort "Mississipi" so oft und so schell du kannst, bis du einen Rechtschreibfehler machst.

Aus nem anderen Forenspiel ebend. ^^
_


----------



## Erha (15. März 2010)

FL-PD 76

ist ein Kennzeichen


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

http://www.amonsterminal.de/Datenbank/assets/images/Photonentorpedo.jpg

Ein Bild für die Bilderschlacht (ein Photonentorpedo um genau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## jatarea52 (16. März 2010)

En 1643 la sainte Maria était préservé la ville de la peste.




hm...stammt aus meiner franz präsentation die ich morgen halten uss und heut angefangen hab....scheiß französisch^^


----------



## Neyru (17. März 2010)

http://www.aproz.ch/template/fs/images/aproz_cristal_1.5l.jpg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2010)

F: In StarCraft: Brood War ging es bei Kontern mehr um grundlegende Fähigkeiten (Geschwindigkeit, Größe, Fertigkeiten, usw.) während StarCraft II ein System mit harten Kontern durch Schaden betont. Warum die Änderung?
A: In Brood War gab es auch viele harte Konter (Feuerfresser gegen Zerglinge). Wir haben auch viele fähigkeitsbasierte Zusammenhänge. Hetzer werden zum Beispiel von Berserkern auseinander genommen, es sei denn, sie nutzen ihre Geschwindigkeit und Mobilität zu ihrem Vorteil. Berstlinge werden Marines einfach töten, es sei denn Stimpacks oder Marodeure werden zur Verteidigung der Marines eingesetzt. Kämpfe an Engstellen bevorzugen bestimmte Einheiten, die im freien Feld leicht besiegt werden können. Wir stimmen scheinbar nicht zu, wenn ihr hier eine Änderung seht aber wenn wir zu sehr auf „harte Konter“ gehen, werden wir das während der Beta lernen und entsprechend zurückschrauben. 

sc2 beta forum zitat


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

03.03.2010 Konzerte, Konzerte, Konzerte Es gibt zwei weitere Konzerte bekannt zu geben. Nämlich folgende: 

07.06.2010 - Rockhal Esch-sur Alzette/Luxembourg 
09.06.2010 - Eventwerk Dresden 

Nähere Infos findet Ihr unter DATES... 

Eure Beatsteaks


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

http://www.emp.de/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jatarea52 (18. März 2010)

<chr1sche> ich hab das heut schon den ganzen tag dass ich so krank drauf bin oO  <chr1sche> hab heut am wandertag so typen die alle so "XX. Weltjugendtag" Rucksäcke hatten mit maiskolben beworfen  <chr1sche> wir waren die "Counter-Christen" und sie die "Christen-Terrorists"  <chr1sche> dem einen hab ich nen derben Headi verpasst x)  <chr1sche> leider kam dann der admin (lehrer) und hat mich gebannt =/  <ZeroT> freak  <grilli> du bist krass  <chr1sche> und als ich dann kein geld mehr hatte (keine maisfelder) bin ich dann vom server...

achja...gbo ftw^^


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. März 2010)

Ausgang 33 87 785 4 985-1

muheheehe Das ist der Betreff einer Ausgangsbenachrichtigung eines Zugwaggons, der zur Revision in der Werkstatt war^^


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

http://i44.tinypic.com/atlymd.gif


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte ich eigentlich in meine Signatur packen, habs mir dann aber anders überlegt.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kronas &#8206;(22:43): *amon amarth hör*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:44): **amom amarth geht so find**   Kronas &#8206;(22:45): *arch enemy hör*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:45): **arch enemy gut find**   Kronas &#8206;(22:45): *in flames hör*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:45): **in flames gut super find**   Kronas &#8206;(22:45): *korpiklaani hör*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:46): **nicht kenn**   Kronas &#8206;(22:46): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbcwOHvoZbA folk metal   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:47): **seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr gut find**   Kronas &#8206;(22:48): *system of a down hör*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:48): **super find**   Kronas &#8206;(22:48): *slyöööör hööör*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:48): **supa find* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*   Kronas &#8206;(22:49): *heaven shall burn hör*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:49): **auch super find* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*   Kronas &#8206;(22:49): *mir grad keine bands mehr einfall+   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:49): *xD* **in extremo hör**   Kronas &#8206;(22:50): *kennt aber noch nie richtig gehört hat*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:50): **bring me the horizon hör**   Kronas &#8206;(22:52): *auch kennt aber noch net gehört*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:52): **suicide silence hör**   Kronas &#8206;(22:54): *nicht kennt, aber dark tranquillity hört*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:54): **scary kids scaring kids hörr**   Kronas &#8206;(22:55): *noch nie gehört, ABER DARK TRANQUILLITY HÖRT OMFG*   littlebuddha &#8206;(22:55): *xD* **nich kenn aber silverstein hör**


----------



## Zuuljin (20. März 2010)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/im-a-chikin-lol.jpg

das Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/141824-rundreise-in-azeroth/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (21. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc0a_bJZ8mc
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Ui das hab ich vor Stunden kopiert Oo[/font]


----------



## Mafiamike (23. März 2010)

[Ich]: Klick nicht rauf! http://www.nicht-klicken.de.ki/
(20 Minuten später)
[Name sag ich net]: O.O
[Ich]: xD


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. März 2010)

file:///J:/_Scan/067-4%20WIS.pdf

Das ist eine sogenannte WIS-Meldung, die ich zu scannen hatte^^


----------



## Elnor (24. März 2010)

Let's Rock (extended mix)


----------



## Dominau (24. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfi8fT9oHkQ

habs grad einem kumpel gepostet.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (24. März 2010)

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/79/ninjalp3.png


----------



## Manito (29. März 2010)

http://www.peta.org/feat/ChineseFurFarms/index.asp

bin immernoch stinksauer auf diese typen auch wenn das kopieren 7h her is.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (29. März 2010)

Graugon

...Ein Troll in den Buffed-Comments


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

HELP! I'm not in the community!

Bioware/EA... sollte genug Info sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

http://www.munitionen.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/schere.jpg

für ein anderes Forenspiel ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5IcC4qRRZ0


----------



## Danny V (18. April 2010)

1330-1860-9184-7295-6398-6294

Scheint ne Serial zu sein xDDD


----------



## schneemaus (18. April 2010)

Benni: lol der hat sich bei den kopierten skripten tausendmal verschrieben - arTzt, ammamese statt anamnese, pheriherer puls statt peripher, aber das geilste: analgesie mit FETA!!! ich hab nich gewusst, dass käse schmerzstillend is, fenta is wohl out xD



ging um traumatologie-skripte von jemandem, der den kurs schon gemacht hat - und durchgefallen is


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

*Car Washing*

hö? k.A. wieso ich das kopiert habe ^^


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

1. Nenne eine Reale Person (Sportler, Schauspieler, Politiker usw.) die man als NPC in World of Warcraft einbringen sollte.
Will Smith!!

2. Nenne eine Tätigkeit, die man machen könnte wenn ein Mitspieler "mal eben" AFK (Nicht an der Tastatur) ist.
/auslachen /spucken /hauen

3. Nenne ein Alkoholhaltiges Getränk ausser Bier.
vodka

4. Nenne eine Sportart für den Winter.
Ski fahren

5. Nenne einen europäischen Fluss.
Donau


tjoa 
xD


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aRuqozNMmQ


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FAiIuHd5A8


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

lz ypljoa uhjo nyvßly rvhspapvu
ilp kly dhos klz qhoylz pu uyd dpyk hbjo üily kpl ilyspuly pvhspavu hinlzaptta. khz ackbls gdpzjolu zwk-rhukpkhapu ryhma buk jkb-tpupzalywyäzpklua yüaanlyz luklal 1:1. rvtta kpl nyvßl rvhspapvu

Wer es entschlüsselt bekommt einen Keks von mir!


----------



## Smeal (3. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XNpTf7ekOo


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzzjgBAaWZw

hehe funniest cat ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/dn?ld=96206&country=DEU&seqnr=1&ident=jg.014373206.1273405601&rt=1&OK#focus


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. Mai 2010)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51NKIM5LzzL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
für meine sig^^


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

&#1054;&#1085;&#1080; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1073;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1072;&#1081; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103;,
&#1053;&#1077; &#1082;&#1086;&#1088;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1087;&#1080;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1084;&#1086;&#1077;&#1081; &#1075;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;!
&#1071; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1103;&#1102;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1084;&#1085;&#1077;,
&#1053;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080;&#1093; &#1089;&#1084;&#1080;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1102;!
&#1053;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1091;&#1090; &#1086;&#1085;&#1080; &#1079;&#1072; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081;,
&#1053;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1103; &#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;!
&#1057;&#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1103;, &#1073;&#1099;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084; &#1089;&#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;:
&#1050;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#1077;, &#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;!

&#1071; &#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1078;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084;!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (16. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

wollte nem kollegen diesen freak zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

ch träume, dass mein Leben in einem Buch steht, aus dem ein Bär vorliest. Wenn er fertig ist und das Buch schließt, ist mein Leben vorbei.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

&#440;&#821;&#801;&#1244;&#821;&#808;&#772;&#439;


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

Crittlerjugend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

3/10
Ehrlich gesagt... hä? Andererseits will ichs garnicht wissen...

(ja, ich weiß, ber das sdt mein strg-v


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2010)

3c9vl525

NEIN! das ist nicht mein passwort oder irgend ein anderer code.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

http://de.xfire.com/profile/othcdbrasco/


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

&#9760;


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2010)

http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=4c06395a3ef6c


weil ich gerade meine Signatur gewechselt habe. Muss ja ein bisschen Werbung machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (2. Juni 2010)

Besprechungszimmer 2


----------



## Nudelfisch (2. Juni 2010)

http://www.eventim.de/cgi-bin/hell-on-earth-2010-tickets.html?affiliate=EVE&doc=artistPages/tickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&erid=430661



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Drous (2. Juni 2010)

34687192054


----------



## Eyatrian (3. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LAbVKEDYnfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2010)

http://navel92.chatango.com


----------



## iRapid (12. Juni 2010)

[size="+0"]1. Was halten Sie vom Computer und TV als Freizeitprogramm?[/size]​[size="+0"]
[/size]​[size="+0"]2. Welche spezielle Freizeitangebote gibt es in eurer Umgebung?[/size]​[size="+0"]
[/size]​3. Was bedeutet „Freizeit“ für euch?​
​4. Wie gestalten Sie Ihre Freizeit?

5. Wobei entspannen sie sich am besten?​
​6. Was denken Sie bei „Freizeit und Aktivität“? 
​
​7. Haben Sie „Freizeitstress“?​
​8. Was denken Sie bei „Mode und Freizeit“?​
​9. Was gibt es für Finanzielle Möglichkeiten für die Freizeitgestaltung?​
​10. Wie verbringen Sie die Freizeit jetzt? Wollen Sie was ändern?​
​11. Welche Gefahren können sich aufgrund einer nicht sinnvollen Freizeitgestaltung ergeben (Drogen-, Alkoholkonsum,...) ? Was glauben Sie?​
​12. Wie gehen Arbeitslose Menschen mit dem Thema Freizeit um? Was glauben Sie?




Joa...^^ hab bei ner umfrage mitgemacht


----------



## Breakyou (12. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8LXiHg-rBc&feature=related


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/4986/sdc13404.jpg


----------



## Dracun (12. Juni 2010)

http://de.support.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/nceurope_de.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=7296&p_created=1245946358&p_sid=zWTe5g2k&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MTIzLDEyMyZwX3Byb2RzPTY2NCZwX2NhdHM9MCZwX3B2PTEuNjY0JnBfY3Y9JnBfcGFnZT01&p_li=&p_topview=1

Da wollte jmd was über die Zahlungsmethoden bei Aion wissen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/165-aion-allgemeine-diskussionen/



Da hat einer nicht das richtige Forum gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (16. Juni 2010)

http://z0r.de/1385


----------



## Muwbi (16. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKuZ5tnJ2Ro

grad nem freund geschickt^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Juni 2010)

5. ????????????
6. Profit


----------



## Vicell (17. Juni 2010)

Lieber Dr. Sommer . Mein Schwarm hat mich angeguckt! - Michael 32


----------



## jeef (17. Juni 2010)

http://www.lotro-europe.com/freetoplay/info/


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs48/f/2009/219/4/0/O_RLY_owl_by_xi_Rose_ix.jpg


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

http://www.eventim.de/cgi-bin/as-i-lay-dying-heaven-shall-burn-tickets.html?affiliate=GMD&doc=artistPages/tickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&erid=468166


<33


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2010)

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7752/17618093.jpg


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/deathwillscore


----------



## Gerti (12. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9zUvfXucCM


__________
hab ich eben in "Bewerte den Song über dir" gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (12. August 2010)

http://www.neckerman...cb426907c8bd49a,de_DE,pd.html?topcgid=10008526&start=27&prefn1=saleItem&cgid=133655632&sz=1&prefv1=0|1

Bin gerade am Überlegen, welche neuen Möbel in mein Wohn- und Schlafzimmer passen könnten.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Steht ein kleines Mädchen mit seinem neuen Mountainbike an der Ampel. Da kommt ein Polizist zu Pferd angeritten und fragt: "Na, mein Mädchen, hast du das Fahrrad vom Christkind bekommen?"
Das Mädchen antwortet: "Ja, habe ich!"
Darauf der Polizist: "Entschuldige, aber ich muss Dir leider 20 Euro abnehmen. Sag dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, es soll dir ein Bike mit Reflektoren schenken, okay?"
Da Fragt das Mädchen: "Haben Sie das Pferd auch vom Christkind bekommen?"
Der Polizist überlegt kurz und nickt dann.
Darauf das Mädchen: "Na, dann sagen Sie dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, das Arschloch kommt hinten hin, und nicht oben drauf!"[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Grad ein Witz ausm Witzethread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVU-YLpM8A


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2010)

http://starcraft.incgamers.com/gallery/data/521/medium/StarCraft_2_Map_Editor.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Zwei Männer sitzen im 40. Stock eines Wolkenkratzers an der Bar. Sagt der eine zum anderen: „Wenn du hier aus dem Fenster springst, dann schleudert dich die Markise, die da unten hängt wieder hoch.“ Darauf der andere: „Das glaub ich nicht.“ Darauf springt der erste aus dem Fenster und landet kurz darauf wieder in der Bar. Der andere ist erstaunt und springt ebenfalls aus dem Fenster, kommt aber nicht wieder. Da sagt der Barkeeper: „Wenn du einen gesoffen hast, bist du richtig fies, Superman!“


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> http://starcraft.inc..._Map_Editor.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich irgendwie sehr stark an den Warcraft 3 Editor.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. August 2010)

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1213/?lang=


----------



## yves1993 (18. August 2010)

Der Zugriff auf das Forum wurde für diesen Account gesperrt.

Art der Sperre Temporary
Läuft ab 24.08.2010 03:51:19 PDT
Grund der Sperre Spammen und Trollen

Obszöne, vulgäre oder unangebrachte Sprache in Beiträgen, auch wenn diese durch Symbole oder andere Zeichen versteckt ist, wird nicht geduldet.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10107051402&sid=3


* 39. Re: Insel von Quel' Danas back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 16.08.2010 11:44:00 PDT

Alle die /dagegen sind, sind idiotische PvE Pussis die zu blöd sind auf nen PvE Server zu gehen.

Echt ihr seid wirklich die Höhe -.-

Ich werde eigentlich nie so ausfallend aber hier gehts nicht anders.

/DAFÜR


Hehe da musste ich wirklich lachen.

a) Der Grund ist definitiv der falsche

b) Kann ich Blizzard in 10 Sekunden 50000 schlimmere Beleidigungen im Forum zeigen

c) Steht da die Wahrheit :>


----------



## Fauzi (18. August 2010)

&#9650; Buchstaben 
&#9668; 1st!!!!! 
&#9660; versteht wie es geh


----------



## Lethos (18. August 2010)

[font="verdana,helvetica,Arial"]*battle.net/sc2/*[/font]


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

http://mcself.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/bp_logo_color.jpg

Für den Bilderschlacht Thread


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2010)

http://www.ornette.de/hintergrund/Ozean.jpg

same :>


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2010)

High Violet

----------------

ordner aufgeräumnt und umbenannt


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2010)

https://www.amazon.de/Canon-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4t-Drucken-Kopieren-Scannen/dp/B002M9ZVIS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=computers&qid=1282147259&sr=1-1

---------------

wollt das halt verlinken^^


----------



## EisblockError (8. September 2010)

http://www.bisafans.de/games/ds/bw/_neuepokemon.shtml


ich weiß nicht warum^^


----------



## NexxLoL (8. September 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> http://www.bisafans....uepokemon.shtml


OMG, wie viele gibt es von denen mittlerweile?^^

 <Frodo> "das runde gehört ins eckige" is nicht nur beim fussball so, sondern auch daheim  
<schnubbi> häää? 
 <Frodo> naja, die frau muss in die küche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben auf German Bash gelesen und weitergeschickt XD


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

32168458 Eine Zahlenfolge von der Arbeit


----------



## sympathisant (10. September 2010)

31.03.01

(keine Jahreszahl sondern ne Positionsnummer aus nem Katalog)


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y30BcbaayIc

Habe ich Kopiert weil ich es auf Facebook teilen wollte...


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNA9X7gXbFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für den Klassischen Spiele Thread


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXC25Arng68


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (11. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emLIgpdbSHw&feature=popular

Hab das Vid vor Stunden aus dem Status eines Freundes bei MSN kopiert.

Recht Herrlich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Wellte es in Favoriten tun, musste mich aber zuerst anmelden


----------



## demarvin (15. September 2010)

equde2244 

Aufnahme Referenz ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

"PWWWWWWWWWND IHR NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBS KACK BOOONS" 


... Spaam ich grad im /2 Channel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2010)

http://funnyexam.com/answers/1642-at-least-he-didn-t-say-the


----------



## Gerti (21. September 2010)

*As I Lay Dying & Heaven Shall Burn*

_______________________________________
Oha... ist ja voll Spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-A8ax4MvjA&feature=related


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fChUOIIfsxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEVPoo0kOa4&feature=channel


----------



## Dominau (14. Oktober 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> *As I Lay Dying & Heaven Shall Burn*
> 
> _______________________________________
> Oha... ist ja voll Spannend



& Suicide Silence in Stuttgart. \m/ 
*
http://vindictus.nexon.net/*


----------



## saibot1207 (14. Oktober 2010)

file:///C:/Users/Admin/Documents/Das%20Internet3.pptx


----------



## TheEwanie (14. Oktober 2010)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Are my Skype calls secure or encrypted?​
Calls between Skype software users (PC-to-PC calls) are secure and encrypted. Calls to standard telephone or mobile numbers are encrypted until they reach public switched telephone network. Note that in a conference call where one participant is a PSTN (regular telephone or mobile phone) number/phone number, the padlock icon will not appear indicating that the call is not encrypted.​[/font]​ *Zitat:​*[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Is Skype secure? 

Yes. When you call another Skype user your call is encrypted with strong encryption algorithms ensuring you privacy. In some cases your Skype communication may be routed via other users in the peer-to-peer network. Skype encryption protects you from potential eavesdropping from malicious users.​[/font]​
*Jaaaaaa.....*[/font]


----------



## Gfiti (15. Oktober 2010)

*Epicus Maximus, ROCK ON And a Dinosaur!
*


----------



## moddok (15. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf zu klugscheißen. Es wissen alle was gemeint ist.
> 
> @TE Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Karte von deiner Backkur profitiert. Geholfen hat das ja schon bei einigen Karten. Würde mich dennoch vorsichtshalber mal nach ner neuen umsehen, denn ne Garantie dass die für immer hält bekommst beim Backen auch nicht. Aber vorerst sollte sie wieder einwandfrei laufen.




öh, jo ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

http://dionysus.shitbrix.com/content/334/resized/mindfuck-1233453131-4807.jpg?1267092192


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

*Zutaten für  Portionen *
     2   Avocado(s)     7 EL   Zitronensaft     1    Zwiebel(n)      2 Zehe/n    Knoblauch      2 EL    Olivenöl      1 Bund   Petersilie       Salz und Pfeffer, frisch gemahlen     

*Zubereitung*
  Avocadofleisch mit einer Gabel zermusen oder mit einem Zauberstab zerkleinern. Sofort den Zitronensaft zugeben, sonst wird die Farbe der Guacamole bräunlich. Zwiebel und Knoblauch fein hacken und unter die Masse rühren. Dann Öl, Salz und Pfeffer, zum Schluss die gehackte Petersilie hinzugeben.


----------



## Krovvy (16. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem Pissen nur einmal den Schwanz schütteln, alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist Freude und Freude wollen wir hier nicht.

wollte ich einem freund schicken, clint eastwood 4 ever =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPxHWCjJ_P0&feature=related Ausm "Was hörste/siehste grad" Thread.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Angel hot creampie


----------



## Onico (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Angel hot creampie



Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pE8ReA5cn4


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

http://de.wowhead.com/item=12709#dropped-by


----------



## Jengor (20. November 2010)

http://www.lfgcomic.com/page/1


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2010)

http://armorgames.com/play/5766/planet-noevo


----------



## Onico (21. November 2010)

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser Thread aufbleibt?
0%


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

http://www.xboxcentral.de/wp-content/file/2010/10/call-of-duty-black-ops-02.jpg


----------



## Gfiti (22. November 2010)

SessionProtect (Anti-dupe)


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]The fight inside is coarsing through my veins[/font]


----------



## Staypuft (22. November 2010)

*    AMD Phenom II X3 740*


----------



## Freyen (26. November 2010)

Gib mir Tiernamen! "Schmetterling!"..."NEIN! Gib mir böse Tiernamen"..."Böser Schmetterling

(Kommentar: Jaja, wenn man nach Filmzitaten sucht...)


----------



## Luminesce (29. November 2010)

bagel


----------



## pvenohr (30. November 2010)

Media Markt

Schneckenburgstraße 2

78468 Konstanz

Ja, ein Überbleibsel vom Aktualisieren meiner Händlerliste für Cataclysm im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Olliruh

(Forenuser welcher bei I'm with Stupid mitmacht, habe vorhin aktuallisiert wer bis jetzt alles eingesendet hat^^)


----------



## Luminesce (4. Dezember 2010)

[font=arial, sans-serif]hannibal lecter[/font]


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

Zentralverriegelung


----------



## Bitialis (10. Dezember 2010)

http://www.teufel.de/pc-lautsprecher/concept-e200-control.html#tab4


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

Der durchschnittliche Regentropfen erreicht eine Geschwindigkeit von 35km pro Stunde.


----------



## Remataklan (25. Dezember 2010)

Naturreservats Oostvaardersplassen


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt 5 min gebraucht um zu erfahren was die Strg taste beim Imac ist...  

Antikörper


----------



## Taroliln (7. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmcMG4uxiHk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2011)

1) i wird mit 2 initialisiert


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2011)

“Curve your mind, Z-Brush your hair, Lightwave them goodbye, Raytrace the road, Blend your future... And don't turn off the dream button !”




Blender Forum


----------



## Miss Mojo (15. Februar 2011)

http://www.welt.de/kultur/literarischewelt/article12537411/Wikileaks-eine-Ansammlung-verpeilter-Nerds.html


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2011)

depresiv

hab ich gegoogelt, weil ich irgendwie stutzig war so wie ich es geschrieben hab^^ ja doppel s xD


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Februar 2011)

Gesamtgewicht: 2320 kg


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

<TheHobbit69> Ich glaub ich habs verbockt...  
<Dabudi> y?  
<TheHobbit69> weißt ja, dass ich noch nie romantisch war...  
<Dabudi> ja, wie du ne Freundin über vier Jahre halten konntest...  
<TheHobbit69> eben... und gestern stand die dann voll aufgetakelt vor mir, langes schwarzes Kleid, schön geschminkt etc. Und dann holt die nen Ring hervor.  
<Dabudi> oO 
 <TheHobbit69> und ich halt so "Okay, auf nach Mordor"  
<TheHobbit69> was soll ich jetzt machen?

hihi.


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

Hanna-Barbera Cartoons


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

Ich erkläre hiermit eidesstattlich, dass ich die vorliegende Projektarbeit selbstständig und ohne fremde Hilfe angefertigt und nur die im Literaturverzeichnis angeführten Quellen und Hilfsmittel benutzt habe, ferner, dass diese Projektarbeit in dieser Form bislang nicht vorlag.


Coburg, den 10.05.2011	_____________________
				 		 Unterschrift


hehe^^ Arbeite nebenbei an meiner Projektarbeit^^


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | o | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | o | x | _ | F

Jaa, Forumspiele ftw ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181742-landen-meinungen-anregungen-zu-buffedde-eig-auch-mal-im-forenticker/

Manchmal speichere ich mir amüsante Links.


----------



## Seltsam (26. Februar 2011)

Kuschelzwerg

Ist der Name eines PvP Gegners von mir. Der war Böse.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2011)

http://blogs.starwars.com/static/img/image-selector/full/original-trilogy/episode-iv/04.jpg


----------



## Hackseputt (27. Februar 2011)

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-9057907/AR.png.html

Hmmm, was war das nochmal ? Ahja, ein Freund und ich wolln da hin, aber bei ihm hat der Link nicht geklappt xD


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. Februar 2011)

http://partner.edarling.de/bd9a29/192106/?seg=gen&OVRAW=partnersuche&OVKEY=partnersuche&OVMTC=standard&OVADID=32053990531&OVKWID=211563039531&OVCAMPGID=718714531&OVADGRPID=14308492419&utm_source=sem_12&utm_medium=sem_62&utm_campaign=sem_118&utm_content=sem_0&utm_term=partnersuche&CID=DE_SEM_12_62_118_0_partnersuche_32053990531


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. Februar 2011)

ich bin jetzt Werbestar


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. März 2011)

Chicxulub


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. März 2011)

http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/kleidung/damenmode/schuhe/ballerinas/959100-vans-kvd-neu


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. März 2011)

Jmd. Interesse?


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

Unschuldig


----------



## Stevesteel (15. März 2011)

Ich weiß 100% genau, wann er erscheinen wird, aber ich darf es nicht verraten. Meine Quellen sind total glaubwürdig, aber ich darf sie nicht preisgeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...RabO4jQd8M&NR=1


----------



## Alion (17. März 2011)

aptitude install libapache2-mod-perl2 libdbd-mysql-perl libnet-dns-perl libnet-ldap-perl libio-socket-ssl-perl libpdf-api2-perl libsoap-lite-perl libgd-text-perl libgd-graph-perl libapache-dbi-perl mysql-serveraptitude install libapache2-mod-perl2 libdbd-mysql-perl libnet-dns-perl libnet-ldap-perl libio-socket-ssl-perl libpdf-api2-perl libsoap-lite-perl libgd-text-perl libgd-graph-perl libapache-dbi-perl mysql-server


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdtXtqkyPbo


----------



## jeef (19. März 2011)

http://www.loeschzwerg.de/


----------



## Arosk (19. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h4zTEwgCpQ


----------



## yves1993 (21. März 2011)

Anonymous 03/20/11(Sun)19:28:39 No.317202300 This post will end in 
01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 10
11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20,
21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30,
31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 
41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50,
51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 
61, 62, 63, 64, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 
70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 67, 77, 78, 79,
80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89,
90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, or 99.


Mh EFG hat mal wieder gewonnen ​


----------



## picollo0071 (22. März 2011)

http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/3442.jpg


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

http://www.thehobbitblog.com/?p=2212


----------



## Dabow (8. April 2011)

Liiert mit Evermore  <3




    lol ? :-D wusste garnicht, dass ich sowas in der Zwischenablage hab


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

"terrorwursthanswurst wenn dann terror"

seltsam...


----------



## simion (10. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXgx-4H5RRg

Der Song garantiert schon nen Lachflash, und dann noch das Video! xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2011)

Joined at this soul with a pair of headphones
 We need nobody to let ourselves go
 Always on my side
 As we rock the stage show
 In an ocean of music
 We move with the flow

 Her hand in my hand
 I don't wanna let go
 A partner in life on this mean old road
 We got the wind on our back that blows
 We can't drift apart
 We just move with the flow


----------



## Ennia (16. Juni 2011)

Druckkopf MAX # 7033-878, !!nicht getestet !! 160 Düsen -->#4200576/#4223315


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OZs7IoWTvc


----------



## Moortus (4. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVkMHw697ps&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## lol-0-mat (4. Juli 2011)

Wolfsheim - Once in a lifetime lyrics

Google <3


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/6968/dsc00895qc.jpg


----------



## Quentaros (8. Juli 2011)

http://img.chan4chan.com/img/2010-08-07/washing_machine_brick_face.gif


----------



## Ayuda (15. Juli 2011)

*Raumschiffswerft*


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2011)

Test Test 

äähm ... hab was getestet


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]





> *<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">Maps looks good.<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">Graphic settings is bugged, probably since the recommended driver version is not yet released.<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">Very low recoil, tough there is bulletspread.<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">Bullets bounce off metal.<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">Surround sound is REALLY good, the sound of the rockets that flew by my head made me smile, explosions are really nice, a good deep drum.<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">You can see your own legs when you look down, tough your weapon will stick thru your own leg&#8230;<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">You do not walk fully silent when crouching.<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">Infinite sprint.*<li style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; outline-width: 0px; outline-style: initial; outline-color: initial; font-size: 12px; vertical-align: baseline; background-image: initial; background-attachment: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-color: transparent; background-position: initial initial; background-repeat: initial initial; ">*Tank can swim and jump (funny bug rofl)*


[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*ok....*[/font]


----------



## Geology rocks! (23. Oktober 2011)

Butze


----------



## Arosk (23. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ogrank.com/content/view/698/59/

der thread lebt noch!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Oktober 2011)

I'm asking you one thing: Is the holocaust a good thing, as long as it is done to animals?




Es ging darum, dass in der Ukraine streunende Tiere in Massen "entsorgt" werden, damit sie bei der EM 2012 nicht auffallen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

! C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\Neuer Ordner\Varg - Wolfszeit.zip: CRC-Fehler in Varg - Wolfszeit\03-Asatru.mp3. Die Datei ist fehlerhaft.

Mist D:


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Luzifron

?


----------



## Geology rocks! (29. Oktober 2011)

/close



hm... interessant ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

pebkac


----------



## llcool13 (10. Dezember 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

Anderes Forenspiel


----------



## Meffipower (12. Dezember 2011)

McDiarmid

Hmmm erinner mich garnimmer genau, hatte glaub nach irgendeinem Schauspieler gesucht aus dem Film den ich gestern gesehen hab.


----------



## daHexmax (30. Dezember 2011)

http://www.westfaelische-nachrichten.de/lokales/muenster/ms_top_thema_3/1843340_Autofahrer_tot_aus_dem_Dortmund_Ems_Kanal_geborgen.html

habe ich gestern abend kurz beiewohnt, weil dadurch die straße gesperrt war.


----------



## BenNevis (7. Januar 2012)

ENTFERNEN


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHSVGkRWZfA


--------------

Wollte ich glaub ich hier om Board einbinden.


----------



## Geology rocks! (14. Januar 2012)

intestine





[was zum...??]


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2012)

<vgroup width="90%">  <tablePane width="900px" id="contactTable" tableName="ZenTutorial.Contact" maxRows="1000" pageSize="10" showRowNumbers="true" showZebra="true" useSnapshot="true" extraColumnWidth="5%" caption="US Contacts" valueColumn="ID">       <column colName="ID" hidden="true"/>   <column header="Name" width="20%" colName="Name" filterType="text"/>   <column header="Type" width="9%" colName="ContactType"/>   <column header="Street" width="20%" colName="Address1_Street"/>   <column header="City" width="12%" colName="Address1_City"/>   <column header="State" width="5%" colName="Address1_State"/>   <column header="Zip" width="7%" colName="Address1_Zip"/>   <column header="" width="5%" linkCaption="edit" link="javascript:zenPage.showContactForm('#(%query.ID)#');"/>   <column header="" width="12%" linkCaption="view phones" link="javascript:zenPage.displayPhones('#(%query.ID)#');"/> </tablePane> </vgroup>


----------



## Thjodrerir (30. Januar 2012)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2012)

http://www.thomas-langens.de/rezepte/rezept-regenbogenkuchen.html


----------



## Pacmaniacer (30. Januar 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/anubarak/Thunderbluff%20Basejumpers/

Jo hatte nen link von der Gilde weiter geschickt bzw sie wonader gepostet *puh* dachte schon was da nun kommt... HF mit dem link xD


----------



## Velynn (28. Februar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyIxdOctioo&feature=related


----------



## cefear (28. Februar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7NQmssdvkA&feature=autoplay&list=HL1330384113&lf=mh_lolz&playnext=1


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2012)

*Wii* (aus Gewinnspiel)

Warum habe ich das kopiert und dann doch nicht in meinen Text reingeschrieben ("Ich hab da was Neues"-Thread)?


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2012)

*Rechtliche Grundlagen [Bearbeiten]*
Für die Herstellung und den Verkauf von Rohmilch und Rohmilchprodukten gelten besondere Hygienevorschriften.

Gemäß EU-Recht ist sie „das unveränderte Gemelk von Nutztieren, das nicht über 40 °C erhitzt und keiner Behandlung mit ähnlicher Wirkung unterzogen wurde“. Verboten ist auch die Mikrofiltrierung von Milch (die Filtrierung durch Filter mit sehr kleinen Poren).[sup][1][/sup].

Die Europäische Union hat es den Mitgliedsstaaten überlassen, den Verkauf von Rohmilch und Rohrahm für den unmittelbaren Verzehr zu verbieten oder einzuschränken. Deutschland hat hiervon Gebrauch gemacht: es gelten Sonderbestimmungen. Rohmilch darf nur als Vorzugsmilch in den Handel gebracht oder von Bauern aus eigener Herstellung als „Milch ab Hof“ direkt an Verbraucher verkauft werden[sup][2][/sup].


----------



## Fallensteller (6. März 2012)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"][size="-1"]*Mein Link

keine ahnung warum ich die url in der Zwischenablage hatte, hab ich vergessen.


*[/size][/font]


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

really

öhm? *lol* warum?


----------



## Kersyl (14. März 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3qus-O2uGA&feature=related

Ein link zu nem sinnlos video soll es sein.


----------



## Plato0n (14. März 2012)

560Ti 448




wird wohl meine neue Graka


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg wurde dem mobilen Gefecht der Verbundenen Waffen eine noch größere Bedeutung zugemessen. So wurde der Schützenpanzer, der die Infanterie zum Kampf tragen und dann weiter unterstützen konnte, eingeführt. Transportpanzer sowie weitere Panzerfahrzeuge für Unterstützungstruppen wurden entwickelt. Die Bedeutung der Artilleriepanzer ist noch gewachsen.

 Die Verbreitung der Panzerabwehrlenkwaffe mit Hohlladungssprengköpfen führte zu einer Weiterentwicklung der Panzerungstechnologie. Zunehmend wurden elektronische Sensoren (Infrarot, Laser) eingesetzt, um Zielgenauigkeit und Nachtkampffähigkeit zu steigern. Die drohende Gefahr eines Atomkriegs machte es notwendig, die Panzerfahrzeuge mit ABC-Schutz auszustatten.

 Gemäß unterschiedlicher Einsatzdoktrin der NATO und des Warschauer Paktes verlief die Panzerentwicklung unterschiedlich. Die Sowjetunion und ihre Verbündeten entwickelten Fahrzeuge mit einfacher Bedienbarkeit und hoher Reichweite. Diese Vorgaben mussten aber teilweise mit mangelhaftem Panzerschutz und schwächeren Hauptwaffen bezahlt werden. Andererseits konnten so sehr hohe Produktionszahlen erreicht werden. Die NATO indes setzte ihrerseits auf sehr komplexe Systeme, die den hohen Anforderungen sowohl an Panzerschutz, Feuerkraft wie auch Beweglichkeit gerecht werden sollten. Es wäre nicht problematisch gewesen, ähnliche Produktionsziffern zu erreichen, wie es etwa die Sowjetunion mit dem T-72 schaffte, die Kosten wären aber ungleich höher gewesen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. März 2012)

*Geistesgeschichte und Ethik des Hinduismus und Buddhismus*

eins meiner Seminare im kommenden Semester


----------



## Dahkai (2. Mai 2012)

http://www.dahkai.com/


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

http://www.own3d.tv/live/41110/2500__Elo_Hai_L9_Stream_

von heute nacht noch^^


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esYaWX2bDYM


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Mai 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUE9grLXiM8


----------



## Alion (29. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich gerade einem Kollegen auf arbeit gesendet. xD


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

http://richardfigures.com/


----------

